# Makin My Way...



## Nightowl (May 21, 2010)

(3 hours of sleep, with 2 finals, and yes A in the house)
so, yesterday alike the day before, but with 5 less laps in the pool.  Work out with 3x 12 reps for the upper, due to the lack and necessary operation for the patella.


Today, increase with weight...same reps.
In take of calories, less 1200.
No refine sugar and NO SODA.
Breakfast: Protein shake with vegetables, olive oil and garlic
(sodium sacrin, sweetened Toothpaste...a must)


----------



## Nightowl (May 23, 2010)

Protein shakes, with total daily intake of calories 1400 (Birthday party)

40 minutes of cardio
steam room

12 reps x4
all upper and middle body

better sleep pattern, leaning toward 
anadraulic State GT soon


----------



## Nightowl (May 23, 2010)

1 hour 10 minutes cardio, bike and swimming.
12x4 reps upper and middle


1400 calories, little carbs, lots of protein

(finals study) another A?


----------



## Nightowl (May 24, 2010)

30 minutes cardio
12x4 upper and middle with some lower

1100 calories
protein shakes, salad, yogurt (carb)
couple bites of cereal


----------



## Nightowl (May 25, 2010)

lousy sleep pattern with final day of a legal final test.  Felt good and 3rd one out the door in finishing.  

1400 calories, (noticed bloating)
40 minutes of cardio
12x4 reps upper and middle.


protein shakes, (naughty) pizza, salad.  why I blew it on pizza


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 25, 2010)

I can't quite make out your avatar.  Is that a morpho butterfly?


----------



## Nightowl (May 26, 2010)

Not a morpho, it is the Black Batflower


----------



## Nightowl (May 26, 2010)

otherwise known as a day off with only cardio, walking only for 30 minutes. They'll be hell to pay tomorrow for the lack of sets with weights, but in the late night I will come in)(or else)

intake:
lavash bread with 2 tbsp hummus
burmese food, 1 1/2 cups of rice, pumpkin stew and eggplant (garlic sauce)
yogurt (ouch! flax seed mixed)
sucked on a Ukraine candy and then the spit out(shamed again)
protein shakes less then 114 calories with Water only mixed now clapping
total intake around 1300 calories.


----------



## Nightowl (May 27, 2010)

Great day (even though the sleeping is off)
30 minutes of walking
40 minutes of additional cardio (swimming)
12x4 upper and middle

lavash with mint and hummus, tomato
turkish appetizer vegetable/ pide (not too much) 
coffee/ skim milk 1/2 cup
2 protein shakes (water only) 114 calories each, but didn't finish the second one.
tea no sugar or milk

calories 1300


----------



## Nightowl (May 28, 2010)

cardio 55 minutes
weights 12x4

upper and lower


calories:
1/2 cup coffee /skim milk...4 sips
full persian cucumber with 2 tbsp hummus
2 protein milkshakes
6 chips/ 4 tbsp lime/habanero salsa: 2 tbsp 10 calories 
1/2 cup cereal 115 caloires
1/2 skim milk 45 calories
1 full spoon of peanut butter
total around 1200


----------



## Nightowl (May 29, 2010)

1 hour and 22 minutes cardio
20 minutes walking
40 minutes swimming
22 minutes bike
 weights  upper and lower 12x4

calories messed up
(out all day)  beach
at least 1300 
no count on all factors


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Not a morpho, it is the Black Batflower



Is that the name of a butterfly or a flower? 

Great journal!


----------



## lindapolack (May 30, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> (3 hours of sleep, with 2 finals, and yes A in the house)
> so, yesterday alike the day before, but with 5 less laps in the pool.  Work out with 3x 12 reps for the upper, due to the lack and necessary operation for the patella.
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! look at that regime! Hope I can do the same thing... strictly follow what I decide to do....


----------



## Nightowl (May 30, 2010)

okay, 
4 .5 hours of house work
1300 calories

40 minutes cardio
15 minutes bike
12x4 upper and middle


Curt
Oh, that is the name of the flower.  It is a very rare, (in my neck of the woods) flower in relations to the Orchid.

Good Luck Linda


----------



## Curt James (May 30, 2010)

^Cool. 

And, thanks. Good luck always comes in handy!


----------



## Nightowl (May 31, 2010)

well, being a somewhat messed up day with no TANNING...

1200 calories
little to no mega protein (shameful)


40 minutes work out cardio
12x4 upper and middle


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 1, 2010)

okay
1100 calories with no energy, well a spirt and then  my friends are on my ass...You look tired, so today
25 minutes of walking
taking my babe to the amusement park all day  so should be able to make double dose for today YEAH


(ps. No Gym)
well be in place tomorrow or hell will have to be paid!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 2, 2010)

okay
1300 calories guess work.
all day at amusement park so 10:30 am-6:00pm  given rides sit down time, so 3 hours of cardio (walking)


gym
40 minutes swimming

14x4 upper and middle


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 3, 2010)

1300 calories including (san pellegrino)  limonata too much sugar in it!  Shameful

20 minute cardio (shopping walk)
Gym
50 minutes cardio  (swimming)
12x4 upper and middle

worried to death the lower is going to be way too hard to catch up with.  Best consult DR>with this issue


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 4, 2010)

as the thought of next semester rolls in and the need to make amends for the DOJ...someday  I return to making all attempts of a smooth "Next semester."

today was lousy...1400 calories with inducing of honey too much with middle eastern delights. Salad at the Pasta Pomodoro  (christ WTF...calories)


cardio (amusement park) 40 minutes
gym
50 minutes cardio
12x4 reps


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 5, 2010)

well, it was a class this morning and then off to the store for new toning shoes, god love the propaganda.  Shall truly see if indeed these shoes will work.

calories 1300
Protein shakes, little meat and lots of vegetables.

gym
cardio 40 minutes
steam room
upper and lower body 
12x4


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 6, 2010)

messed up day indeed...
1350 calories

40 minutes cardio walking
12x4 upper and lower


must do better tomorrow!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 7, 2010)

cardio 20 minutes afternoon

calories 1300

little bit of sugar,  50 grams. (shamed)
40 minutes cardio
weights upper and middle 12x4


toning shoes feeling it!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 8, 2010)

Day off so to speak and was filled with bad choices:
out to lunch with baby, then shopping, and then shopping again.  
4 sushi rolls, with tea.  ( it was all you can eat, but I knew I had to stop) Lousy choice!

cardio 45 minutes (swimming)
weights
upper and middle and lower (so proud) I've decided to start with little weight and get back into the grove (maybe 8 weeks )with little less reps for my leg (knee injury)

1400 calories


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 10, 2010)

yesterday:
1300 calories
40 minutes cardio

weights:
upper and middle and lower
12x4
increase on two sections: middle and lower


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 10, 2010)

1300 calories

30 minutes cardio
no gym!  Sad, but babysitting...no choice
tomorrow with extra cardio  (amusement park day)

bad sleep pattern, new information on Protein shakes with Tom Venudo...oh what next with FDA and such


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 11, 2010)

amusement park 50 minutes cardio (walking)

1400 calories

gym:
40 minutes swimming
weights: lower: 3x25 middle: 3x30 upper 3x15
20 minutes bike cardio 

nice day with tons of sun and tanning and less stress!

SWEET~


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 12, 2010)

Cardio:
50 minutes swimming
10 bike

weights: upper 15x4 lower 3x25 middle 4x12

some additional machines

Calories 1300


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 13, 2010)

1300 calories

2  hours cardio

trekking up hill & down hill 1 hour
swimming 1 hour

 no weights, tomorrow or there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 14, 2010)

1300 calories
20 minute walk 


gym:
40 cardio
weights: upper and middle and lower
4x15, 4x35, 4x25


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 15, 2010)

lousy day!
first took in refine sugar via Ice cream 1/4 cup
then 2 cookies (lemon & Ginger ) tea cookies

1400 calories

30 minutes cardio after weights
4x15, 4x 25, 3x35
upper, lower, middle


Can someone tell me the difference with cardio after the weights?
which is better?  Is steam room any better then a dry sauna?


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 16, 2010)

1300 calories
Middle eastern day...oh what joy with the fava wrap!

cardio only today for over 30 minutes and up hill and down.

No gym, and a day of so-called rest.

too much audio...school beginning soon, and the judge wants his notes perfect.

Starting Fitday, now is the time of judgement


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 17, 2010)

1300 calories

1 hour cardio swimming 
20 walking
weights: limited...changes coming shortly!

upper and lower
4x25, 3x35, 4x12

must add walking, trekking and daily food journal.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Can someone tell me the difference with cardio after the weights?
> which is better?



This might be helpful:

*Sequence of Cardio and Weights - Order of Cardio and Weights

*A study from the Human Performance Research Center, Brigham Young  University, Provo, Utah, examined what happened to ten men who did  resistance only, run only, resistance-run, and run-resistance sessions.  (???Resistance-run??? means weights before cardio and vice versa.)
  Here???s what they reported:


EPOC, the measure of the afterburn or energy output after you  stop exercising was greatest when cardio was done before weight  training.
Running after a weights session was physiologically more  difficult than doing it before lifting weights. (This has implications  for efficiency and possibly safety.)
The researchers recommend ???performing aerobic exercise before  resistance exercise when combining them into one exercise session???.
  This was not a large study, so the results should be interpreted with  caution. Nevertheless, this is in line with my own experience with this  training sequence, and also that of some clients.
  Other research found that 'running economy' is also impaired after a  weights session, another reason why the weights-cardio sequence is less  efficient.


###


Fwiw, I always do my cardio _after _my weight workout. Apparently, I'm messing up. lol


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 18, 2010)

1300 calories

gym:
cardio (swimming) 40 minutes
weights: upper and lower
3x25, 4x35, 4x12
cardio: 20 minutes Bike

Food journal kept, and the scale is here, tomorrow the day of recognizing...the Problems!

Now they'll be administering the Strap


----------



## Curt James (Jun 18, 2010)

^Your weigh-in is tomorrow? Same here.

Gotta _goal number?_ I'm shooting for 180 lbs.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 19, 2010)

Curt, I have to begin somewhere and yes, my number has been not obtained so...back to the gym, and diet!  But all is not forsaken, I've taken my choice and I remain here.Let the transformation begin!

Will add all my numbers later tonight...


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 20, 2010)

oh gawd...  late night so total:

40 minutes cardio only
1300 calories

Late night at my friends place...as well
 my fairwell to Hookahs.

Yes, the Hookah smoking caterpillar has left the building


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2010)

That's okay, that caterpillar gave you the fall anyway.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 20, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> lousy day!
> first took in refine sugar via Ice cream 1/4 cup
> then 2 cookies (lemon & Ginger ) tea cookies
> 
> ...



If cardio and resistance training are done on the same day, always do the resistance training first, followed by cardio. Steam room and dry sauna are both a waste of time imo. You would be better off heading to eat after training rather than sweating it out.

What upper lower and middle exercises are you doing?


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Kelju:

well, I am in the transition of change with free weights, for I am newbie, and shouldn't think but did think it was the best means for beginning weight training. Now, with that I shall go back...I was doing machines, this being all of the chest and back and legs, and hips mostly around 8 machines.  Thanks for the tip, I love the steam room, but am now going to ask for your suggestions on nutritional or aka eating after workouts.  Suggestion please 

I love Protein shakes, might this be a great choice?



Today,  and yes, I don't ever want a Hookah again (no not hooker) Christ, talk about no ability for the first 20 minutes.  
1 hour cardio swimming
15 minutes bike
upper and lower and middle 
4x12, 3x25, 3x35


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 21, 2010)

Today, even though a work day was good...I got a new trainer and he is training for a show.  What more could a person ask for?  Don't answer that...too many responses.


Anyhow,

cardio 20 minutes
bike 10 minutes
middle weights:
4x12

Less day!

1200 calories

Too much audio, and less perfection...but all is not lost.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 22, 2010)

cardio
1 hour (swimming)
weights
upper, lower, middle
3x35,4x25,4x12


calories 1300


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 24, 2010)

yesterday:

30 minute cardio


day off from the gym.

calories 1100


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 24, 2010)

40 minutes  cardio

upper and lower
3x12, 3x35,3x25

calories  1300 but this again is not too great...going to school shortly!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 25, 2010)

too much to do in so little time.


1300 calories

cardio 1 hour.

No weights, but will be with them and new routine Sunday 


Can't wait for the new change


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 28, 2010)

calories 1300

new routine, with little of the old for now.

I think, I will like this shift!

cardio 1 hour 10 minutes.
swimming 
machine
weights:
upper lower, middle
3x15 all through the board


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 28, 2010)

1250 calories

cardio 35 minutes
15 machine
20 walking

upper and lower middle
2x15, 2x25

circuit training as well


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 29, 2010)

cardio 5 hours of walking out of 6 hours and 45 minutes. (amusement park day) 

1300 calories

not a great day for me, no energy for swimming and/or gym, but at least was working out

try circuit training before night is through.

oh...I lost 3 lbs in one week...too cool!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 30, 2010)

cardio
40 minutes total day
weights:
2x15, 2x17


feelin the pain, but no pain...no gain

calories:

around or about 1250
not too much in the order of sodium, as well sugar or refine sugar


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 2, 2010)

With less then 5 hours of sleep, and full day of audio and work it is indeed a pleasure to note:

1 hour 15 minutes of cardio,
walking, swimming, machines
weights
upper, lower, middle
2x15, 2x25

calories

1300

New Epi Ranferium, oh happy days coming tomorrow
(next order White Bat flower) what a beauty!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 2, 2010)

1100 calories

3 1/4 mile walk

circuit training


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 3, 2010)

cardio
40 minutes
weights
upper and middle and lower
4x15, 4x25

looking for new weight training helper
shall keep my eyes open

late night, will add calories later, after dance my ass off


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 5, 2010)

yesterday
1300 calories

gym 
cardio total time morning and night 40 minutes
weights:
upper, lower, middle
2x25, 4x35, 4x15

circuit training....as well


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 5, 2010)

too little sleep with too much work and audio...equals Jack is a dull boy!

calories if complete...1300 and that is pushing the number.

Cardio: 20 minutes only no view of the gym today!

Amusement park all day tomorrow...cardio and then more at the gym


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 6, 2010)

cardio
2 hours walking


Calories 1300

gym, and weights a must tomorrow


I think the Metobolic training is where I am headed.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 7, 2010)

Cardio:
1 hour total

weights:
4x12,4x15,4x25,4x17
lowered weights

circuit training

calories; 1000

(sick with it)


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 8, 2010)

Not a great sleep, but little is better then none.


cardio
1 hour total, walking, swimming, machine

weights:
upper, lower, middle
3x25, 3x35,3x15

calories
1300 no refine sugar, diet soda only
(no protein shake though) shame on me! Most get more protein in!~!!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 9, 2010)

Once again the sleep pattern, but all is not lost.
Nice day with spa pampering!  Even babe in tow with some TLC spa love

calories: 1300

cardio high impact: yeah!  40 minutes
15 minutes slow
core training

weights:
upper, middle, lower
3x15, 3x25, 3x35

tanning  with new bulbs  : Sweet~!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 10, 2010)

Okay,

so tonight is late one with all my workout this morning.  
cardio 20 plus 20 tonight
weights:
upper, middle
3x12,3x15,3x35

will post calories 
tomorrow

new trainer...I am going to like this one( fingers crossed)


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 11, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Okay,
> 
> so tonight is late one with all my workout this morning.
> cardio 20 plus 20 tonight
> ...


 
calories 1400
tired and hookah sneaked in...Watermelon, belly dancers and tons of friends...tooo much party!
a man jumped to his death at the St. Francis Hotel...


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 11, 2010)

lousy day....2 peanut butter cookies  brown sugar galore
calories: 1300 with very little happiness...to much home cooking

cardio
45 minutes
swimming and machines
core work(getting better and better)
new routine tomorrow :  FREE WEIGHTS
 my new best friends


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 13, 2010)

okay,

1300 calories
new macro count starting tomorrow...so little on the board for eating till understood.

free weights:
2x10 upper body

cardio
20 minutes
gym:
50 minutes cardio
weights: lower
3x25,3x15
circuit training
2x15


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 13, 2010)

Cardio 50 minutes
weights:
free weights all upper 2x10
lower weights: machine
3x25

calories: 1400

in trouble...roasted banana= Homemade banana pudding with nilla wafers equals: 1/2 cup.  refine sugar, shamed gosh darn it!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 14, 2010)

swollen ankle,
off for some days, with meds and ice
shall return learning new objective (true macros)


talk soon


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 15, 2010)

well, with a few hours of sleep, because of the pain and the round the clock meds, I indeed nipped it in the bud, for the pain is less then half, and the swelling has gone down over 70 percent.  I am thinking that if you really mark your measures of thought with meds you can indeed over turn some nasty issues.LOL  

Calories rising...1550
upper body: 2x12

core or circuit, with exception of no plank, and without the other arm, leg extention, adding crunches
2x25, 2x15
cardio:
walking for 20 minutes.  I am up and feeling ready for a swim and some leg curls.  tomorrow~!whoa~

DR in the house, Props up for Dr. Scott!

( I think my fat intake versus my protein and carb will be the doer in)  time will tell


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2010)

are you winning Nightowl?


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 16, 2010)

Hey Capt'n

I think so, but all in good time.  I am saddened with this last injury, but indeed not stopped.  Calories and body work is the name of the game, along with discipline and endurance... and then learning the gearing up world makes it all so real

Thanks for asking


today:
not in the pool, but with circuit without the same as yesterday, but added crunches.
upper body free weights:
2x25,2x10,2x15
No lower, but so busy today 

calories 1550
looks like 1950 is the key factor here, but will have the pro talk to me soon about this number


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2010)

injuries are an SOB nightowl . . I wrecked something on my rotator and couldnt bench for 3months . .  on the flipside got to focus on my legs and back, making some good progress


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanx Capt'n

I just got in and must admit the new hours are something different. On a lighter note, my friends brother won some Natural Body building titles...  Trying to get the fix on this, was in competition last night.


anyhow, back to the journal...
1500 calories

cardio: swimming only lasted 20 minutes in the pool.  Hurt like heck
free weights:
2x10 upper
circuit training
2x15, 2x25
excluded...a few but added crunches


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 18, 2010)

okay, start with 2 .5 hours of sleep then to the gym with fire in my eyes.  Needless to say some things are better left on shelves..being all Natural body building competitions 

IFBB only  PLEASE

anyhow,
1500 or so

gym lower body weights
2x25, 2x25
cardio
40 swimming
10 machine

upper free weights
2x10
core or circuit
2x25,2x15

onward, nothing to get me down.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 19, 2010)

another day with 3 hours of off and on sleep

Christ you'd think I have a death penalty case to write.  I think my body is in shock still

calories 1600 or more
dinner at my friend's business, love the Italians~!

cardio 30 minutes
free weights
2x10
circuit 
2x10
lazy daybut had some fun with shopping!


----------



## Built (Jul 20, 2010)

IFBB only please LMAO!  Too many skinny bitches for your taste, babe?


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 20, 2010)

No, just the love of the male and female muscle sets.  Christ, I just went to hell and back in a bottle 


where's the reality


anyhow, nice one Built!

gym:
40 minutes swimming
upper weights machines
2x12
legs
2x25, middle 2x35
cardio
10 minutes

now, spa time, tanning, nails you know the world
(now, I gotta find Rock it)


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 20, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> No, just the love of the male and female muscle sets. Christ, I just went to hell and back in a bottle
> 
> 
> where's the reality
> ...


 
Still looking for Mr. Rock it! 
Adding:

free weights:
2x12
circuit or core
2x10,2x25

Lovin it!
calories
less then 1600 shamed!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 22, 2010)

cardio
20 minutes

core training


calories less than 1500

shamed again


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 22, 2010)

calories
less 1600 

cardio
30 minutes
core or circuit training
2x25, 2x10

free weights
2x12, 2x10

swimming and gym soon
swollen ankle again, same one...must rest it still or severe damage

Brassia in the house and the aroma of orchid  in the room, White Bat flower "Tacca" soon to arrive...how sweet it is!

Lovin it and you!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 23, 2010)

Okay, not my day and not fun with the DR.  So, I ask what are anabolic steroids...Christ you'd figured these are the ones with the problems.  Man, she talked on the Testosterone rage.  So, I said, most of the times I  hear of rage in and on the news it is someone not on them.  All, I wanted to know is where or what they are.  Sh*t man, you'd think her voice not to go up...heck,  no!  Then, I said, it is okay I will look it up.  She babbled about (which are covered with Bylaws) that high school students and being forced to use them.  (fat chance with most sports that  have bylaws)  Onward now...

Doctor's orders:  pills! and elevation, and ice.  Not any such pressure!

So, no core, because of ankle, but have crunches 3x25

free weights: (against her wishes)
2x10

calories 1473 (give or take)

shamed again, but no finger down the throat

So, now I seek the new Muscular Development...there is some interesting  stories as well facts regarding our Anabolic methods.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 25, 2010)

calories are like 1800

birthday cake 92 year celebration

cardio 20 minutes
free weights:
2x10

ankle swelling,some, but with pain

med day


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 25, 2010)

Not a great day for much but the free weights and the meds for ankle pain
calories very high...1800

not much cardio, tis 30 minutes only (shopping)

free weights:
3x10,4x10
core or circuit
3x25, 3x10

shall hope for the sight of the gym in a few daysonly the ankle can tell


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 26, 2010)

calories: 1850

cardio
30 minutes
gym: 
upper weights
2x12,
middle weights
2x25
no lower excessive pain in ankle

core circuit training
2x10, 2x25
added extras 2x12

no lower for a few more days...this stinks!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 27, 2010)

Well, had a great chat today with a new friend, but older body builder.  Seems we both agreed that making more in the facts for those with the use of anabolic and necessary means for them to have medical attention after or when retired is in the house.  We further agreed that instead of then paying to die as with heart disease or being a drug addict, that some sort of intervention(s) are then considered mandatory.  

anyhow,

1800 is out the door with today's count, but we'll say at least 1500

gym:
cardio 30 plus another 15 minutes post workout heart rate version,
free weights:
2x10, 3x10 upper
machine upper
2x12
lower machine:
2x25, 2x20
middle
2x35, 2x15
circuit training
2x10 2x25


----------



## unclem (Jul 28, 2010)

nightowl, iam shocked!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2010)

yep!  It is true...I am in secret with those that wish to make this world a better place, and give happiness toward those wishing to make more of themselves, then ending in hell and fire and such.  Yes, come to SF CA and see those that get free money to buy booze and make more of a urinal of the streets for which they then sleep on. We the tax payers( have those in official positions pretending to do much... but by the looks of them, haven't been out on the streets doing work or for a walk since 1820.) passing by these sorts having to smell and see this SHIT! for the french


Anyhow,

today:
free weights:
4x10
core training or circuit:
2x10, with leg and other stuff including the one I hated...heck, I can now use my knees and keep balance...heck, maybe I will be able to chew gum and walk next

very little cardio   15 minutes walking


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 29, 2010)

cardio:
30 minutes
gym:
upper machines 3x12, 2x15
middle:
2x35, 2x15
lower:
2x25,

free weights:
2x10, 

circuit  2x25, 2x40\


birthday without champagne...lemonade 
1500 with static!  (no sleep of 8 hours nor 4, but who's counting)


----------



## Mike09100 (Jul 29, 2010)

can you and my girlfriend change motivation? please...

keep up the good work


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 30, 2010)

caloreis are less the 1500 so, again "I suck" :8  but give me the rest of the night.


as for the progress, guess who is now entering into tennis again...  Well, tis I and it has been a long time, in fact my fast ball with more emphasis from the men (yester-year) just may surface in less then a true month of playing...if it be in the cards (thanks to  you here) Especially, the men and women who make themselves so FINE, it is really you folks that make us work even harder!  And I am still not in gear 

Today, walking(shopping) shamed, spent too much money but it is called reward when you are down 3 dress sizes and still "Makin my way"  on down the line or pounds.  Didn't get the Ferrari, but knew it was too much when they ask for 3,000 for a tune up.  Maybe a Rolls, or Jag, we'll see, later on.  New jewels!  in the future....again your work!  Luv YA!

P.S.  When my Oleg Cassini, pink dress fits, and I throw the mink on...you know you are in my head, and will be addressed~

free weights:
upper
2x10
circuit
2x10, 3x25
gym: 
lower 2x25, middle 3x35
upper machines:
2x15
and later a dip and steam room


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 31, 2010)

welp,

1400 if even adding right, but sleep pattern off again.  Tis a new man in mind now, so it is not too bad but having another issues for here:


gym:
25 minutes cardio
free weights:
2x10
machines
2x25,2x35
ankle screwed up,so I am without the chance of lower work.
resting, it but soon for return with Tom Venudo's WRITE IT DOWN SYNDROME


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 1, 2010)

Okay, so it is a day and weekend of nodda

my ankle was so bad today that I was limited to only circuit and slight walking cardio, and free weights
This is not my idea of fun in the sun day but onward with or without everyday full spectrum of exercise..

so, it is with great regret, I am still at the wall without a pen in hand and all in writing alike coach Tom has indicated as well, my beautiful Built's reqeust.  

So, it is a new school and audio world, so let's play the write it down as well this week.  Maybe it will be allowed to remain 

so Free weights:
4x10, 3x10, 2x10
circuit
3x30, 2x10, 
added legs
2x20
cardio; 20 minutes (shopping for computer stuff for school)


calories...less then 1600 and it is not a great feeling to be on meds like pain killers for the last 2 days.  Must have a better upcoming weeks.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welp,  what started out as okay, ended on a bad note.  The writing system begain and then stopped the internet connection for class and National's went down, because an employee was not able to tell me the correct cable for the comcast box and this is just is not right.


ankle is the be in xray!
\free weights:
2x10
circuit
2x30, 2x15, 2x10
cardio: limited only 20 minutes
tomorrow a bit more...slowly I will return
calories are less then 1500
(I suck)


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 3, 2010)

New routine for the time being:

First, I have only free weights with cardio, this being until the leg...well ankle is fully healed.

All reps for the free weight have been tripled, so the necessary components with diet and cardio have to be brought up. I love the new guy trainer, he is cool!

will post all other activities later or tomorrow

so far
machine(last day/upper) 2x15

free weights:
5x10
3x25
4x10


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 4, 2010)

okay so last night is where in question:

about or around 1600 calories,  with only more free weights and circuit training.  90 crunches, which needs to be increased!  I feel a bit out of it with more pain and less gain...not the good way.  Holding off with the ankle!

the trainer with intent for muscle growth is in check with another friend as to my necessary cutting, but within then making more muscle growth...  this being because I told her of the 3x25 on all upper free weights.  This then prompted a debate as to the more calories and the cutting task.  After reading built as well Jodi's work, it makes sense, but will be in asking mode shortly if this is ideal for true cutting.  Free weights, and cardio, vs her ideas of only cardio with less calories, this being her concept, of true fat or body fat loss.

The new trainer said that more reps with higher weights will increase the blood to the area and that would indeed bring forth more muscle growth.  She thinks no weights...Just cardio

any thought on these issues?

tonight my finished product of free weights, cardio, circuit


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 4, 2010)

sleep pattern is better.

the cardio is somewhat on hold, I mean no heavy cardio, forming until xray.
the free weights today:
4x25, 2x25, 3x25
circuit
2x15, 3x30, 2x15

cardio: 20 minutes
calories: 1600.  I feel messed up, but know after the ankle heals then return to cardio and weight city.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 5, 2010)

calories:
1500

cardio:
30 minutes
free weights:
3x25,5x25, 4x25

circuit:
3x25,3x50
2x15, 2x20

new routine...crunches are feeling better each day I do them. Shocker!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2010)

Ms Nightowl, 

are you doing cardio before weights?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 7, 2010)

You got me busted...I didn't yesterday. As, I remember the trainer guy from before, told me that it is a must to break a sweat and then move your butt to the weights. I have been cold a few times. I won't again

yesterday: 
(had child sleep over party...my kid)

1800 calories

cardio
30 minutes or more
weights:
free weights
4x25, 2x25,3x25
lower legs:
3x50
2x25
(only did two machines, for the injury to heal)
circuit
crunches 
3x50
2x10
2x20
needing to pull back on everyday and move with cardio and legs...to catch up

thanks Capt'n!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, not the day of days, it being yesterday and little to no sleep, but crunches with cardio (little)

calories bad,  2000...celebration!

Shameful sight!

but on the lighter note, I needed a break, for healing training, so today later will be with more up keep on building and such.

circuit:
2x15, 3x50, 2x20

free weights:
2x25, only two upper body exercises.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 8, 2010)

Even though, I know that it is best( I still feel guilty)...I followed what God did on the 7th day, and rested. 

I did 2x25 3 upper exercises and watched the calories

1600 
with 30 minutes of walking

I want to return to leg and lower body with 3x50 and move up...slowly, but surely.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 9, 2010)

cardio 30 minutes

free weights:
2x25,3x25, 4x25
circuit
2x25, 3x50
tomorrow gym and slowly with swimming


1450
calories


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 10, 2010)

okay, so it was back to the gym and making room for improvement... swimming, cardio on the machine.

as well free weights:
2x25,3x25...cut back just a bit, but had a new one taught to me today, so will follow what he suggests tomorrow.

leg lower side:
2x25, 3x50
circuit 
2x20,3x50

shameful...sugar, with some fat but it is not too bad!(that's what I think)


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 11, 2010)

I ment in general do you perform your cardio before you hit the weights. If so, it is a better idea to hit the weights first . . after warming up, then do some cardio after . .  apparently  . .


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2010)

That's what I've always read as well.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay,  Capt'n and crew:

I have started with warm up then off to the weights. I do circuit first before I do weights 3 times a week.  Then I do cardio with machine to break a sweat for the leg and then off to the walking or machine after the legs are done.  

I do weights "Free" almost everday.  But the sets are different for the lack of letting them recover is what makes me worry.  I have to lighten up!



Today:
free weights:
2x25, 3x25,4x25
circuit:
2x10, 4x50, 3x20

calories high:
1900

(oh ouch, I met freaks tonight...I think, I will not be available for  any such outings with this group again.)


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2010)

I looked back a little, but didn't see it.  What exactly are you doing with the free weights?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 13, 2010)

Well to the last reply:
front raises
side raises
squat 45 degree tricep extentions
tricep over head
side extentions (each side)
hammer curls
(I have gotten a few more, but have not been doing them)

some are 2x10 and others are 4x25, 3x25


yesterday

calories
1900
(sorry out to my friend's place for Italian)
cardio
30 minutes
circuit
2x50
2x20
2x20
free weights:
4x25, 3x25, 2x25

missing legs and that should be today (maybe) if not tomorrow without fail.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 13, 2010)

Today:

1500 calories with sugar intake...too bad,but that time is near

so, it was only circuit and free weights:
circuit
3x50, 2x20, 2x15

free weights:
4x25, 2x25, 3x25
only 4 different sets, but done as supersets.
in fact since Tom's advice it has only been super sets.  Love that man!


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 13, 2010)

. . this one is you you lil darlin' 






YouTube Video


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 14, 2010)

Okay, so I wrote and didn't count, how dumb is this? Well, let me say that if the 20 lbs by DECEMBER and 6 % body fat change is to take place, my ass needs to adjust.

today

circuit:
3x50 crunches
2x25 legs
bridges 2x20
free weights:
upper with new add ons
4x25, 5x25,2x20,2x15

cardio:
shame ful 15 minutes
legs machines:
3x50, 3x25

calories not more then 1800

tomorrow, adding all macros: then we'll see


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 15, 2010)

2 hours with walking and swimming
calories 1800 but without macros, (festival and not able to)
gym: 
free weights;
5 upper body types and yes super sets
2x25, 3x25, 4x25, 1x25
2x25 pecks...feeling better each time now

legs:
3x25,4x25, 3x50

circuit:
3x50, 2x25, 2x20


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 16, 2010)

busy day but still made my way to the workout

cardio 30 minutes
circuit
2x20, 3x50,2x15

free weights:
2x25, 3x25,1x25,1x15

calories are bit under, but will feel better after all meds are out of me.

1800 calories, pushing a white lie


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 17, 2010)

crap day!!!!

nothing but spending money and money and more f*ckin' money!  In the end a cool kitchen with modern stuff, but with a pocket book full of expenses.

anyhow, cardio was over 40 minutes of walking aka shopping!~  then free weights:
2x25,3x25,4x25
crunches 3x50
bridges 2x10
arm & opposite leg 2x10
leg extentions 2x20
more leg 2x15
but not any swimming, nor any lower leg machines.  I suck!
no sink to wash anything, until special order comes in so out to dinner stuff.  own up to it Nightyowl...it was pizza night.

calories 1900 at least
but did well with salad for lunch, diet coke for lunch 

med time, happy happy joy joy...oh, the pain meds


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 18, 2010)

okay,  this day is one to remember. What I did predict for one person that I had met with bodybuilding, did exactly what I truly thought he would... for how long? I think for good, but we'll see. Let's  call it the woman's insight to the male mind.thinking:..nice job (nightyowl)

back to me!
calories are less then 1800.
circuit
2x20, 3x50, 2x15
cardio:
30 minutes
legs: 3x25, 3x50

free weights:
2x25,3x25,1x25

back to some more meds for less inflammation


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 19, 2010)

Calories are less today with little in its wake!

1600

40 minutes walking

free weights:
2x25, 1x25 3x25
only 4 upper styles

circuit:
3x50, 2x20, 2x10


no high cardio, and still feeling numb at times with ankle.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 20, 2010)

Welp,  it is a day for very little:  
cardio 30 minutes 
legs 3x50
free weights:
2x25, 3x25
circuit:
3x50, 2x25, 2x20, 2x10

calories are little
1500 if that

too much to do with renovations

sick of it!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 22, 2010)

between a rock and hard place, I am on a vacation, but with outcome of some exercises.  I am tired with the mess of renovations and with the lack of ability with necessary cleaning, so will resume in the next few days.

I am watching my calories, with some exercises, free weights
Have a new guy that is going to help me with my needs of where and what to do with the weights.  I love OG!


Last night a big disappointment with a my space picture as well personality.  What an ASS!  with so little to give in the meaning of worth for our society!  Let alone of business, and its revenue versus the outcome of expenditures by the tax payers.  Nuff Sed!

see you in a few days with all written out of days...then

peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 24, 2010)

Well, you'd think a few days would've been far too long...it was! So, slowly returning with the ankle...still a bit too come along for it to be all perfect or proper.LOL

anyhow,
yesterday

circuit
2x50
2x25, 2x20,2x10
cardio 20 minutes

free weights:
2x25, 3x25, 2x10
calories: 1600

the day I left was little, just free weights and circuit.
calories were sky high....at least 1900 went to Sonics. (now, there's a first) but the only one for skaters!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 24, 2010)

cardio"
40 minutes
swimming
machine
circuit 3x50, 2x50, 1x50
legs:
3x50, 3x50
tanning and 104 degrees, what joy!

calories less 1500
sorry, still unavailable for comment


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 24, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> . . this one is you you lil darlin'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If I hang out here long enough, I know, I will want to have drse as well

I will try and find something to get you some money...do you dance Capt'n?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 25, 2010)

last week of screwing around, Next Monday...SCHOOL!  Tis a pity, just when I was getting used to being a ...Gosh, it is over with shortly.  Anyhow,


cardio 40 minutes
legs 3x50, 3x50
circuit
3x50, 2x50, 2x20
free weights
2x25, 4x25
(truly lower or leg day)

calories
1800 with little to no sugar!  yep, pee!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 26, 2010)

okay,

calories less than 2000,
leg 3x50, 3x25
cardio 40

circuit
3x50
2x25

free weights:
4x25, 3x25,2x50
no swimming, too freakin cold!  Allergies with debree from kitchen remodeling!my inside head feels.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 27, 2010)

okay, calories 

1800
legs
3x50, 2x50
swimming 20 minutes
20 walking
circuit
3x50, 2x25,2x20
free weights
2x25, 3x25

my legs were so in the need for a pedicure, that I treated myself to that with a massage...oh, what wonderful man hands were on them today. OWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 29, 2010)

so, tired of the facts and now looking to regroup, I will take out my messages and such and make amends (fingers crossed)

calories less then 1900

cardio 30 minutes
legs
3x50
3x25
2x35
free weights;
2x25, 3x25
circuit
3x50, 2x25, 
new pilates, nice abs stuff

kudos!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, so it is a day for rest, this being yesterday...some free weights 3x25, 2x25...but it was party day!

too much food, drink and fun and dancing!  Music and dancing was too great.. a man in a dress (so to speak) belly dancing.  St. Francis!

LOL

calories less 1700 (no alcohol) but homemade cinnamon black walnut ice cream.  Should be a law against it!
(sinful refine sugar, but not more then 1/4  c of it 'ice cream)


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 31, 2010)

Okay, so school is on and my dedication is now starting to show.  New guy to help with my free weights, but have made more effort with cardio and legs.

6x50, 6x50, 2x50
middle
3x50, 2x15, 2x12
cardio
eliptical 30 minutes
stair master 10 minutes
stationary bike 10
eliptical again 20 minutes

calories less 1500

having fun, but tomorrow...legs should feel the difference


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 2, 2010)

sorry and sleepy is the key for yesterday...although slept a few hours, then thinking it was like 2am it was only 10:30PM  sick with it.


any how, 
cardio was 30 minutes with high intense for 20

free weights
2x25,3x25,4x25

circuit
2x20, 2x25

nu crunch with the kim K version...Not too bad, nice means of muscle work with abs.

calories less then 1800, but not into it...still trying for sleep and getting school and life together.

as well new kitchen..Tired of it! sink still not in


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 2, 2010)

Welp, school and then some free weights with core circuit.

its a lazy day with little cardio...15 minutes.

Too much school and little sleep


legs and cardio tomorrow  happy reps!


----------



## karupt (Sep 2, 2010)

Keep it up bro


----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2010)

karupt said:


> Keep it up bro



bro?


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 3, 2010)

Thank you Built, I was going to post a note to let it be known, but hopefully this shall do.

legs:
6x100, 6x100, 3x30, 3x25

cardio
30 minutes

calories 1500

bad day, lost my book for class until 4PM (kid hid it under the bed)
my wires for computer left at work and not there till next week.  All plans cancelled for this weekend, child is sick.  My kitchen is not done and sink has arrived..ready for pick up.  alright nuff sed!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 4, 2010)

35 minutes high tensity cardio

legs,
3x100, 2x100, 3x25
middle
2x50
upper
2x50, 2x40

free weights:
2x25, 4x25

calories
1500
circuit is back for tomorrow.

got a great message from a new friend... oh, yes!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 5, 2010)

cardio 
45 minutes
warm up for weights, swimming for the rest

legs,
6x100
6x100
need to work on more legs, with less reps to not be too tired.

middle
3x100
met a great guy all natural bb and is getting ready for a show.  Trust he does well!

calories less 2000
need talking too!  feeling tired, need to reinvent my works with diet


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 6, 2010)

okay this 35 minutes of cardio

upper today with 
3x50, 3x50,3x25
with high intensity cardio of 20 minutes the rest walking
upper free weights"
2x25, 2x20
circuit...only 1x25
yes, I sucked today but with school audio on.

calories less 1900


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 7, 2010)

let's look at this day...
45 minutes of high cardio
legs:
6x100
6x100
6x50
6x25
middle:
6x50 (weight increase)


calories
less 1900

feeling better and better...trust my legs are making progress


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 8, 2010)

OKay, this man takes my machine as I am supersetting, and then the seat is lowered, this being that I did 4x50 with different machines, and of course the 10 minute high intensity cardio, to then adjust the seat...I've the pain of death that I pulled something  yes, somethang!  I even bailed on my studies for a nice pain pill, with little but memory work for my audios..
Lay off of it but will be with circuit and upper free weights.

oh, yeah, 1x100 with spinae erector

I suck

later on with the rest

peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 11, 2010)

so the rest of that day was with 
free weights:
3x25, 4x25, 5x25
cardio
30 minutes

yesterday:legs and upper middle
all machines Yes, I remember what I wrote before!
1x100,
2x100
3x100


upper
3x50
cardio
25 minutes high intensity
20 walking

calories
1600


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 11, 2010)

I am so proud...1 hour of cardio divided by 2.  Yes, and with 75 crunches x 2.  Then an extra 30 for good measure,  then some leg curls 50

free weights;

4x25

x 4 different types

calories...I suck

1600 if that

slight bit of pain still


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 13, 2010)

Yesterday:

welp,

1/2 hour cardio at a big grade, as well resistance.  Nice sweat job,
100 reps of leg curls and crunches welp, 75 but I am sore as all that.

then over 1 hour of walking and such with a great picnic with tons of people and live band.  Oh, gosh what a sheer delight to be able to laugh so hard and not be on alcohol.  People, thought I was drunk, I just couldn't stop laughing at my friend, who lighted up with a bottles of champagne under her belt.  Christ, it was too good with her husband getting the bashing.  Okay, I'm over it!


calories around...
(chinese dinner)  Not too sure
1800 not a good day, bailed out of later cardio and crunches

try for today


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 13, 2010)

Just a real bad day all around.  Audio for school with the terms of death.  Put it to you this way...unless you work in the court room, or are a writer, it is less ever you'd use these terms.

over and over!!!!!

okay bad news,

free weights;
3x50
5x50
2x50
1x50

cardio
15 minutes or less.  lousy day

calories:
1500
circuit
2x25
2x50
3x50


sick with it
no kitchen done yet, and I am tired of it


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, tis a day for good work,  school hard as hell, with
3 times at the gym

20 minutes cardio high
20 minutes cardio/legs 3x100/2x100/4x25
crunches 3x25
20 minutes cardio high/legs 3x100/2x100/
crunches 3x25
calories
1500


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 15, 2010)

So, 

30 minutes high cardio
reps 2x25, 2x50, 3x50
crunches 75
walking: 30 minutes


calories

1500

not too thrilled, no free time this evening


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 17, 2010)

sleep pattern is off and with noted reasons:
stress, lack of attention, with it.
too much on the personal note, but will have no choice but to continue.

calories  1600

cardio 40 minutes
30 minutes high cardi0
10 walking

resp free weights:
4x25, 5x25
2x25
circuit
1x25
2x 25, 3x25
legs 1x100
1x50

middle of the road day
tomorrow legs


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 17, 2010)

today

because of suggestive matters, I have held back with only cardio

40 minutes high intensity 
calories 1500
not a great means for me...I feel guilty.


----------



## Curt James (Sep 17, 2010)

^Forty minutes of high intensity cardio in one session is more than what MANY people complete in an entire week! 

No feeling guilty!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you Curt for your words, and I've been seeking some extra words,because of my abs and love handles.  They seem to not leave, but it was explained that I have been thinner and thinner, but just I see red with them


anyhow,

45 high intensity cardio
3x25,
2x25  free weights


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 19, 2010)

okay
1 hour high cardio

1x100 leg curls
2x100 legs
3x50 back
6x25 crunches

calories
1500


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 20, 2010)

lazy day

free weights:
2x25, 4x25, 5x25
cardio
walking only 30 minutes
nothing else, school audio, and not too bad

 forgot switch for legal software with translation (I suck)

calories
1600


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 22, 2010)

Welp,
yesterday being that I am truly sick was a day of shopping with little cardio and no weights.

so, 30 minutes of walking

calories are 1400 if that with just moreover protein shakes and Vitamin C and D

This morning at 5:00 am 
cardio 32 minutes
legs 3x50
tonight more, with hopes of more cardio


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 24, 2010)

welp,
still getting over the flu, but with cardio 50 minutes high intensity, and 10 minutes walking

2x50
3x30
weights
crunches 2x25
legs
3x25
bad time with sickness, much better after all through with flu!


----------



## katt (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey how's things?    I take it your dieting seeing how low your calories are?   What are your goals... I didn't see them, or I totally missed them somewhere.  lol


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 24, 2010)

Katt,

my goals are to lower all body fat and then make room for gear in the years to come.  I like some muscle, but fear the factor of bulking.



today:

cardio:
1 hour
circuit:
2x50
3x25
free weights:
2x25, 4x25

calories
if this 1600


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 25, 2010)

Finally a return to innocence, but with such little strength.  This cold my kid brought to me, after having the nut at my work with hers beaten, I get this one.  


legs:
2x50
2x50
2x50
back
2x50
3x25 crunches
cardio
1 hour and 5 minutes

calories around 1400
just not into the day of strength...sickening!

I'll come back sometime soon...like after the end of this cold.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 26, 2010)

upper arms

4x50,
4x50
4x50
3x12

crunches 4x25
cardio
1 hour
swimming/ machine

still under the weather, but feeling a bit more with my weights again. YEa!


calories
under 2000


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 28, 2010)

well, it was so hot the devil was out at Union Square giving free Head.


calories

1500

cardio
machine 20 minutes
walking 30 minutes
legs:
2x100
3x50
3x50
no upper free weights.

School audio was not too bad, hoping to hit speed of 20 by DEC.  100 -120 by Summer,  then off to Europe, for a romp.  
still not up to the standards, total congestion, but will sort through the differences .  Feeling the prework stuff is playing a energy role.  These are chemicals, and if free of radicals then fine, but having to get my nurse friends in and chat up  a bit. Love em for the Q&A


----------



## katt (Sep 28, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Katt,
> 
> my goals are to lower all body fat and then make room for gear in the years to come.  I like some muscle, but fear the factor of bulking.
> 
> ...



Gotcha - you should never fear bulking, that's just part of the process


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 28, 2010)

Katt,

thank you!

today
45 minutes of cardio
high intensity

weights:
4x25
2x50
4x30
3x12
3x10
circuit
crunches
4x25
plus extra 2x25
leg extensions
3x25

calories
1800

watched a movie that told to count, alike the necessary or mandatory goal around here...well I take heed?

I tell you, I am in the past with anorexia, bulimia and moved on one day to overeater...you do the math


----------



## unclem (Sep 28, 2010)

your sick alot? but train even if your sick NO. it will help. but, ur goals look good and iam glad to see your training. did u start yet? nice looking kid u have there.


----------



## assassin (Sep 29, 2010)

Interesting Journal


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the praise and comments, as I too will be looking forward in hearing and feeling more in the time to come.

today,

ciricut:
3x25
4x25
cardio 30 minutes
legs
2x100
4x50
3x30
2x100

crunches 3x50
calories
less then 1500
missed tonight, but made my early dose this morning
new friend, from down south..la la


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, so quite the day...
not into anything much with all this congestion and the damn winds blazing so much. Allergies and last part of this darn cold. Go figure!

calories 1700

2x50
3x35
3x50
5x50
that includes circuit, and upper 
4x25
5x25
3x25
free weights upper
Cardio  high intensity 25 minutes 10 minutes   the rest walking

will seek out the squats, god help

need extra love, so out searching for my squat master...any takers


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 1, 2010)

Hope you feel better!  Being sick sucks


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 1, 2010)

jdvl:   you can say that again. 

*no sleep and feeling still a bit under, and only did a few hundre reps*

*sick  400 reps and only two areas  of the legs ,but with 50 minutes cardio...this being 10 on machine and the rest walking*

*calories: I suck!*
*1500 if that*
*(even took in some refine sugar, ya want help me out)*

*oh, gawd packing is a bitch!*


kitchen being closer, still no sign of a finish date.  another issue


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 3, 2010)

yesterday...well let's say it was a rest day with calories being watched and some free weights and little with high intensity cardio


free weights:
2x25
3x25
4x25
leg extentions
2x25
3x25



cardio
15 minutes


today

25 minutes cardio
leg:
2x50
3x50
3x50
3x30

not a great time, too much to do and too little time to do it in

calories  1400


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 4, 2010)

welp,

tis my last post for a few days, so to speak.  I'll be back and then be able to look through my messages and such.

today:
25 cardio high intensity
machines
10x12
10x12
7x30
walking 20 minutes

calories, with tonight's dinner, I'll stab in the dark and say...1800

peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 5, 2010)

here I am thinking no not able to come on and be with my needed means for life, but then it hits...

Glee and their wireless for my escape

so today all in the air and tomorrow is cardio amusement park time,
will check in then for I will have something else to run from...I can just feel it. Heck, let the weekend come and the party and men begin

 tomorrow:
so off and out for exercise with h2o for the love of my means of bodily changes.


glee and tv

"I've now found Jesus" place your hands on the TV screen


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 6, 2010)

okay, in Florida and making no excuses, except this Walton version by the Marys!  Okay, Glee and other fraction of time with the TV...what up with this???????????????????????????????

OKay,

went to the gym, and made arrangements for daily use while here, you know I can't get enough...just like Suede said!

so,
3 hours or more with steppin in the amusement park
25 minutes, cardio fat burn
weights:
10x12
5x15
5x10
4x15
5x10
saw a great trainer, and will try for a session before I leave, you know I want the free weights variety!!!!

calories must be around if so....1500


----------



## unclem (Oct 6, 2010)

were tight night owl, iam very happy for you your doing the best u can under the circumstances.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 7, 2010)

thank you unclem, as you are a great source of knowledge and helping in the pursuit in bbing!

today was a no day...except with calories
under 1500

but with only school and then botox shots.

no activities until tomorrow.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 8, 2010)

so today on vacation, I hired a trainer to have an ass kicking session after one hour of sweat all over and a ton of weights and such...I was killed

my calories are less then 1200 so far, and headed back for more tomorrow. Have to see this one again.

NPC middle weight competitor, such a nice man!

gave me a new 5 minute circuit training set, and next dietary and then nutritional. What more could a girl ask for?

"some of you" don't answer that...especially, who used to be The Capt'n


now off to party


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 9, 2010)

2 hours of cardio\

too sore for anything other than, but will be back to it tomorrow before leaving for another inner trip.

I would think over the new work out and with the new dietary, it would be a faster means for me with necessities.

shall be off tonight for  sightseeing.


calories 1500 if that, but will be okay, lots of water!!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 10, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> okay, in Florida and making no excuses, except *this Walton version by the Marys!*  Okay, Glee and other fraction of time with the TV...what up with this???????????????????????????????



lol  You're having fun? I hope you're feeling 100%, Nightowl!



Nightowl said:


> so today on vacation, *I hired a trainer to have an ass kicking session* after one hour of sweat all over and a ton of weights and such...I was killed
> 
> my calories are less then 1200 so far, and headed back for more tomorrow. Have to see this one again.
> 
> ...



Kudos on the trainer. Name names! PM to the curious! And, of course, I am sure you had a great time at the party! 



Nightowl said:


> *2 hours of cardio\*
> 
> too sore for anything other than, but will be back to it tomorrow before leaving for another inner trip.
> 
> ...



After two hours of cardio you deserve some pleasant sightseeing!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay, so it has been a vacation of hell, but all is not lost.  I have the gym, when I can get there as well the pool at the place we're staying at.  I just did 20 minutes of swimming with little of any such want and desire to sit inside and watch the boob tube.  This is an insult for me, to think away the evening with that of little to next to no talent. (I am speaking for myself)

CURT:
So, I have to get his name, as he is beautiful, that body and being 40 yrs old and with 4 kids.  As, hs is also a middle weight competitor for th NPC.

I am getting my bodybuilding routine for upper and lower from him.

Nice day with little in calories, but not a lot of work today ...just walking and swimming.

so, tomorrow is all day with cardio!  Lots of water!

Talk either tomorrow night or the following
peace out!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay,

so it was over 7 hours of walking
10 laps in the pool after dinner, and I am feeling the great for tomorrow.

I have training with my man flint, and will be with new Body building training.  So, it'll be wih great happiness upper and lower and then one for each day and all my weeks in the time to come is then with routines.

hip hip hooray!

calories 1800


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 12, 2010)

after 7 hours walking looking for this moron, with all attempts of the security as well those in charge for any and all of the guest services...this is not my idea of fun. Tell this half awake mfer.... I'm sick and need to gain some fuel, before I am off to hurl and then it with lack of any such means takes off...claiming he was there, without ever coming back to the area(the store) to inquire, if and when I'd asked or search for em. over 5 hours in 3 times.

Never again! Never having nothing but fat ass and dumb people around me with anything other than lies and stupidity. With all of only my way and as well straight to hell  with any and  all of your claims of fraud, that is because you then voted for this shit?  Please, tell me... if you need extra money (those of you are reading this) you're this being those in Florida, why'd you allow those by elected vote to have done nothing but further demostrate their lack of ability?   I have drug addicts smoking marijuana to then...I'm  finding out that they are collecting tax dollars, so don't call me on your taxes or bitch and moan session upon those with your money and crying you need this and that for anyone or anything else with and of logical reason(s). To then have it claimed within ability to collect the disability....people to paying for this shit. Really funny!  Keep your current role in this and you can face off with California!  No, really you can!

Okay over it...

cardio 7 hours 
calories 1800


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 12, 2010)

tomorrow is the new routine and then the next day additional.  My what a nice gift to get.  Something I can use for the rest of the year.


THANKYOU MY NPC trainer!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 13, 2010)

I went with cardio for the day, being it was a full day of visiting with friends.

20 minutes swimming
20 minutes walking


calories
less 1700

much better today, no hide and seek stuff


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 14, 2010)

okay,

4 and half hours of cardio

walking...then 10 minutes machine high intensity

1 hour training
and new routines body building.
upper and lower and both.

very happy with the turn out.

props up to eddy!

kick ass in Panama City!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 15, 2010)

okay, after missing my flight, then in Newark across from New York, then 6 hours later for me to finally be home and hubby and the babe there to meet me...I guess, I am finally home.

then went out to dinner and then felt so guilty that I went to the gym and did 10/8/ then13/10 on the machine  for 22 minutes.

I am so sore that I can't even lift my arms.  eddy is sick with it, but I had a great work out.

peace out

calories, probably like 1700 or 1900...dinner/lunch gig


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay,

1 hour circuit training,
upper, lower weights and cardio

calories

1700
nice day!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 17, 2010)

today is a day filled  with chores, it was like the gym,  5 loads of laundry...christ you'd think the people who lived here have a mental problem.

calories are less then 1600

circuit training again or combo training is set for tomorrow.

eddy did me in!

 really I am in hell...sore........................


----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> okay, after missing my flight, then in Newark across from New York, then 6 hours later for me to finally be home and hubby and the babe there to meet me...I guess, I am finally home.



Wow! What an ordeal. Glad you're home safe, Nightowl!


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

nightowl, and curt come give us some of your dieting and other knowledge at my thread its " whos training for a competition this or nxt yr" . by the way nightowl looking good with everything.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 18, 2010)

Unclem
I will share some of the stuff,  my friend Eddy told me, but I must say you've all got one up on me...well, years up on me!

But when I have the time, I will do so; this is indeed why I am posting now,  I'll be posting 2 times a week for a while.  Being I would like to concentrate on my new routines and have more time for the library here online.  So, PM or call, I have no worries about men or women calling me. LOL

peace out

Ps. I 'll try for next week with some issues of focus.

for most are new to me too.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 21, 2010)

Okay start with Sunday

free weights
2x25
calories 1500 if that


otherwise lazy day


monday
30 minutes cardio   calories 1400

tuesday
30 minutes cardio
1 hour circuit training: upper and lower weights, and cardio
calories 1800
Wednesday:
20 minutes cardio
1 hour upper bb. calories 1600
(must admit) had a terrible time with learning the routine, but practice and time will heal this.
Return for the rest of the this week, later.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 23, 2010)

I thought I'd show off my brand new tank top. 

Are you home? How was your flight?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I thought I'd show off my brand new tank top.
> 
> Are you home? How was your flight?


 
stuff the tank top, show us your cock!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 24, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> stuff the tank top, show us your cock!


 
you stay out of this, you know that Curt has the secret weapon; besides your the one we're waiting on

Curt, I am so sorry...he must've lost his way
(I think, he's looking for someone to help him find it)


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 24, 2010)

Curt James said:


> I thought I'd show off my brand new tank top.
> 
> Are you home? How was your flight?


 
\Curt you look simply great, and I was so worried that it would be too big, but my gawd your filling out so nice.
Oh, I missed the flight, because of ticketing, and was then sent to Newark NJ for then a 6 hour flight for return.  It was nice otherwise, but now with the accident and the car gone, I will be resting up!  Tomorrow I think I'll return for circuit, then move into the routines BB.


----------



## unclem (Oct 24, 2010)

nightowl, it was nice talking to you today. you got a good plan. talk to me anytrime u want to call.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 24, 2010)

okay,

so I didn't listen to the boss lady, she from Russia and she is my best friend as well, my boss.  I can't stand being inside...so


today

50 minutes of cardio
20 minutes high intensity

now, I am on a kick called  free weights...ever heard of em?

okay, tomorrow is my goal of making way for weights


calories less then 1700


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 26, 2010)

calories for that day: 1500
cardio was 30 minutes

20 high intensity
10 minutes normal walk mode

2x20
2x20
2x20
2x20
2x20
all upper bodies areas, in divisions  Lacked on lower but will be able to after healing from car accident.  (new car picked...fingers crossed)


calories 1600 or a bit more...shameful  pumpkin pie...........

kitchen closer to being done, all border and counters being placed in...just need to seal natural stones!!!

2x25 
2x25
3x25 all free weights


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 27, 2010)

okay,

today cardio
35 minutes
20 high intensity

legs:
2x20
2x20
2x20
2x20
2x25
crunches
lft side 20
middle 20
rt sd 20
calories 1700


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 28, 2010)

cardio
30 minutes

calories

shameful
1100 if that.  Bad day all the way around. but i'll get through this


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 1, 2010)

cardio:
50 minutes
20 min: high intensity
30 walking 


calories 1200
if that

day before :  rest with muscle relaxers.  Not too fun, mostly wish to sleep
calories :  less 1300


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 1, 2010)

cardio:
45 minutes
20 minutes high intensity

free weights:
2x20
2x20
2x25

crunches 2x20
lft, right, center
upper,
2x20
back
2x30

calories:

1200
give or take


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 2, 2010)

cardio: 1 hours
40 minutes high intensity
20 minutes walking

calories: 1200 if that

free weights:
2x20

upper:
2x25
3x12
2x10
middle:
3x12

crunches lt, rt, center: 20 each
crunch machine: 2x10
audio 4 hours and counting


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 4, 2010)

cardio:
'25 minutes
free weights:

2x20
2x20
2x25

lousy day with tons of audio translations,eventually, I'll get it "All Right"

Prince party this weekend!

calories less then 1200
one of those getting used to days.

owlllllllllllll


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 5, 2010)

okay,

so it is on, and my feelings of being disgusted are in range being my car is gone and I am in need of meds, and medical stuff 

so, 30 minutes of high intensity cardio, and it was on after 15 minutes..but when 30 hit and being on high grade I felt it as the crash with the car.

my burning is now to begin...

calories  less then 1200
tomorrow is weights


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 6, 2010)

cardio
30 minutes high intensity
20 minutes walking
free weights:
2x20
2x20
middle:
2x20

calories less then 1200


making my resistance, I trust getting ready...new routines and maybe another trainer...not too sure

a few on the list now.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 7, 2010)

today with a contractor hell again, this is a soap opera, starring: the homeowner's and the contractor milking or at least trying.

anyhow,

cardio
50 minutes high intensity
20 minutes walking

weights free
2x25
2x25
upper 4x20
middle 3x20

upper
4x20
4x20
4x20
legs
3x40
2x30
still not back to par
slowly but surely

calories
less then 1200


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 9, 2010)

yesterday

cardio:
walking 20 minutes
free weights:
2x20
4x20
2x40

tired day....lousy audio, too much other stuff, but should subside in a few weeks.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 10, 2010)

yesterday:

free weights:
2x20
2x25
2x10
3x20

cardio
walking 30 minutes
high intensity 20 minutes
middle and upper
2x20
2x20
2x20
2x20
crunches 3x20
ab machine
2x20
extras: stretching and stuff 10 minutes

calories less then 1100


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 10, 2010)

okay


just too much in the department of things happening, and I am guilty of not hitting the gym, although I met two new people from across the seas.  Nice!  And with talent!

anyhow, back to the journal

calories less then 1200 
free weights

2x20
2x25
3x20
cardio
25 minutes walking only

I suck!  but on the lighter note, feeling better and getting used to my new way...stay tuneD!


I owe a lot of favors to my special people out there and you know who you all are!  And their ladies and wives too.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 11, 2010)

today was a messy day...ending with goodbye to the contractor, and the kitchen not complete, but it'll do.  Then in audio world to have it be just too darn much interruptions, from all forms of life.

the weekend plans that I thought were done for, popped up to say new job and maybe possible sWWWWWWWWWWWEtt!

cardio:
20 minutes high intensity
30 minutes walking (shopping)  shame I spent instead of window, but hey for the  good.

free weights: 
upper 2x20
2x25
2x20
3x20
machines:
upper
2x20
2x20
2x20
2x20
increased weight.  Miss my preworkout legal speedy stuff, but await something better

so, tomorrow new trainer, with experience, and neat outlook.  Seen his poses for competition, and it is nice!  So, request from the dark side...abs!  Oh gawd........................ass kicking time.  I hurt already for this lousy amount tonight and the night before, the day before yesterday.
60 crunches.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 12, 2010)

okay today was to be a new trainer, that says he was there, but I was there for over 40 minutes this being at 12:20 pm till 1:20 pm. In which, I was at the front of the place working out warmed up and ready for invisible man. WTF

So then on my other forum he stated that he was there and that he waited for me until 1:15 pm. I went outside inside and all that, only to find that he had called and text me, which I put my phone in the car, at or about 12:50 pm to get ready to work out. He said he texted and called, but question: If I am in the front of the building...where the heck, was then he at? Okay, so work out legs upper cardio and then went and joined an Iron Gym. Screw this 24 hour noise, heck they are set for masses not bbing. 

So, the guy is in the picture with Arnold, he has not a problem if you're for gear or not. So, WTF am I looking for outside anymore...I'm Not! Done deal!

Yeah

onward, and loving these bber's around me forever till I die.


calories less then 1100.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 13, 2010)

okay, had a nice chat day, spa type thing with shopping.

20 minutes walking
20 high intensity cardio
weights:upper and lower and mid
2x20
2x20
2x20
2x20
2x15
2x10
crunches 60
lft, rt, center
calories less then 1200


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 14, 2010)

today is a chore day, with loads of stuff to do, as well convert the Halloween to toward the Xmas deal.

free weights:
2x20
2x20
2x25
2x20
crunches
2x20
calories
less 1200

back sore, still getting over this darn accident.
New routine tomorrow with new iron man gym. Yeah, no more hell scattered weights all over the damn gym.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 17, 2010)

yesterday:

cardio 20 minutes walking

free weights:
4x25
4x25
4x25
4x25


not a great way to end the evening. No gym time.

calories less then 1200


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 17, 2010)

one more time...

so, guess the new routine will suffice, but found out the weights used for free weights is like waving your arms. my stupid ass! 

anyhow, new routine for upper and lower is done with more being added.  

so upper with some cardio today, all sore from the new run through to that of still getting over the swollen stuff.

cardio was about 20 minutes, got home late, no cardio for this evening.

Too out of it with sore muscle from the massage I got yesterday. 
calories if that 1200


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2010)

nightowl is on my 'to do' list  . .


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 19, 2010)

Baby...Capt'n 

I've been on that "to do" list for too long. Honey, I took a number then bailed to the nearest man house for a massage.

But, okay...I see you're back, so let the good times roll.

Peace out my man Capt'n.  Oh and baby you're right I am only into the c***.  Don't even think about adding a "t" at the end of this bio chemI'll be looking for this not what I heard shortly. Gosh, what a life for me!

today:

lower body, new routine
cardio 35 minutes
20 high intensity and the rest which is truly more like 30 is walking
calories less then 1200


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

hmm . .  you got a package in the mail? Whats the plan NOwl?


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 21, 2010)

Captn...

I guess, I'll just have to make my way with it  sooner or later, I'll be among you and the rest, able to speak your language, except HCG and maybe a few others?!?  

Just give me time!

yesterday:
cardio only 45 minutes
calories: if even 1200

today
cardio 
30 walking
20 minutes high intensity
weight routine:  upper
3 sets each some with 12 others with 8 and some with 10 reps

wicked weather, sun is shining and the is horrible.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 24, 2010)

Cardio 20 minutes high intensity
cardio 30 minutes walking
lower body
all 3x either 8 or 10
one in particular, high weight, will have to work up to


calories 1200

maybe, sodium through miso soup, really high
guilty of refine sugar, sick people bringing candy and me stupid for munchingmust learn to control this urge.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 25, 2010)

yesterday

20 minutes high intensity
20 minutes walking
upper body 

crunches 
core 
calories
less then 1200
but with bad use of refine sugar


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay, so it was a black Friday and with not stopping me from workouts.

30 minutes walking

upper and lower weights

calories around 1100 maybe a bit more
otherwise a good day, learning to deal with less reps and more weights.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> hmm . . you got a package in the mail? Whats the plan NOwl?


 
Captn you are looking great, more avatars like this and it'll  make a gal leave her home and search the high seas for you

Today, I got some bad news, and it is really evident that all of "US" that believe that a person should have the right to use Anabolic are being denied our choices.  I found that if I would like to do a certain sport for "FUN ONLY" that it wouldn't be accepted.  So, I don't tell them, that I use a lot of WADA prohibited listings?  I think so!  I am pretty pissed, because this is a way for cardio, and not for competition. Why the Heck, is it for competition and out of competition?  Is it their business, if I use it for BBing and not for the soul purpose of making myself better for that sport?  This for my interest with learning a new hobby or sport, for fun and exercise.

okay today

refine sugar again

burn the candies, yeah in my mouth, but did cardio for 25 minutes high intensity and then all upper with 3 sets, some 8, 10, 12 reps


calories around 1400 
I suck today


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 28, 2010)

cardio
20 minutes high intensity
15 minutes walking

lower body weights
abs 130 reps
calories 1200

bad day!


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 29, 2010)

okay,

sick with cold, had 20  minute walk and am not headed to the gym, to get them sick or me even more sicker.  So bad day, but calories were less then 1000, but that's how it goes when being sick.


maybe tomorrow, a bit more.

got next semester down for more class time.  IT'll take time, but slowly and surely it'll move up


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 30, 2010)

cardio:
30 minutes walking
15 high intensity
upper body routine


calories
less then1200

still getting over the sickness, but feeling better.
audio was a killer today (not a actional case)


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 4, 2010)

Not abandoning, just a bit of a rest with sore throat and necessary back rest.  

cardio today 40 minutes walking...aka shopping.

Tomorrow is the beginning!
for a full week, do I make it?


I freakin' better intra-what


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 5, 2010)

so did your stuff get confiscated Ms Owl?


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 5, 2010)

no, but pm and I'll tell you what I really did with it.I dare you


okay, so I went back and 
swimming laps, 25 minutes
upper body 3 and 4 reps 8, 10 , 12 
each.
bad day, leaving some things behind me.

calories if at all 1200.
no appetite, but I guess that's the way it is suppose to be


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay,
babysitter's club as well work but all is not lost.

dinner dates coming up with little to hundreds on the calories watch....seafood!

now, walk for cardio 30 minutes.
calories today just still no appetite, but shared a plate at Chevy's and then had 5 bites, some salsa, ice tea and soup, banana.  just in case you didn't believe me.


No weights today, but tomorrow 5 minute cardio workout day.
NICE...  Eddy's!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 8, 2010)

okay, so back toward the front so to speak.


calories if a 1000, I'd be lucky.
cardio 45 minutes
no weights.

here is last's night dinner from my friend's business:







If no photo, please bare with me, for I am still learning the ropes so to speak.

Christ, I did it!  Now, I get to the nudity....I'M TALKING FEET!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 8, 2010)

today...what can I say, I felt it...the weather, the cold inside wanting to expand, the lack of sleep, the stress, the friends and family, it was all on me...insurance stuff, finals, it is all here.

So, I am then with lower body, reps all in 3 and 1 2 with 8 10 and 12

cardio was walking and then some of the machine
so total with all 45 minutes.
calories, and this is now showing if you lift

less then 1200 because, I barely ate...just not hungry.

sending out christmas cards and thinking of what to do on my Bday.  any thoughts?
Not too sure, crazy, or conservative?


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 10, 2010)

today,

upper body weights reps 8, 10, 12
x3
increase weight, and is making the body react yeah Dennis!

cardio 40 minutes
walking

calories
1200
new routine, and not stopping to chat anymore

see ya!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 11, 2010)

How much do you weigh? Nice avi


----------



## Built (Dec 11, 2010)

Somebody likes feet!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 11, 2010)

my weight I know has gone down, but I will say, I'm waiting till the end of this week coming for I am lifting everyday and having to endure cardio, with less eating or intake of calories.  I can say that I have put a pair of pants on that I've not worn for over 10 years or more.   I have a lot of issues with designer clothing.


Anyhow, I think, I give myself a pat on the back for that with the pants and my ellen tracy shirt.  When I can wear my Escada blouse (gangster one) then I know, I'm on top of my game.  This I think will be another year, for  want a solid muscle, and rip with stack with it.     give me some time to adjust. I've got a lot of issues with myself..."as I think you can tell"

calories abit over today 1500.
lower body weights, and yes, I was feeling the pain, and it is to help make the body move its ass!LOL
cardio was hours of cleaning, my new interior designer (4 year old) has made matters need to be taken to hand.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 12, 2010)

Okay,

upper today and with heavy weight, and not all reps are met with ease and was happy to know it is truly  making the body change up and work.  The cardio was
20 minutes walking
20 minutes high intensity

calories if even 1200.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 13, 2010)

calories if that 1200

cardio
25 minutes
lower body
reps 8, 10, 12
x3

it feels better today, more and more


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> I can say that I have put a pair of pants on that I've not worn for over 10 years or more. I have a lot of issues with designer clothing.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I think, I give myself a pat on the back for that with the pants and my ellen tracy shirt. When I can wear my Escada blouse (gangster one) then I know, I'm on top of my game. This I think will be another year, for want a solid muscle, and rip with stack with it.  give me some time to adjust. I've got a lot of issues with myself..."as I think you can tell"


 
So if I'm reading this right it's screaming "high maintenance" 

Looks like your workouts are taking on more weight and pushing you harder.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 14, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> my weight I know has gone down, but I will say, I'm waiting till the end of this week coming for I am lifting everyday and having to endure cardio, with less eating or intake of calories. I can say that I have put a pair of pants on that I've not worn for over 10 years or more. I have a lot of issues with designer clothing.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I think, I give myself a pat on the back for that with the pants and my ellen tracy shirt. When I can wear my Escada blouse (gangster one) then I know, I'm on top of my game. This I think will be another year, for want a solid muscle, and rip with stack with it.  give me some time to adjust. I've got a lot of issues with myself..."as I think you can tell"
> ...


Now THAT was a typical female response to a simple question!     Good job of getting into those 10 year old pants


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh yes, my DKNY's are doing just fine, heck I love the fact that they're a bit on the expensive side...it makes it worth my while! 

My love handles aka hips are the big problem...cardio and diet, hell just keep taking the easy way out...don't open the mouth and bail with liquids for nutrition then we'll see

Shhhhhhhh!  Built well be over soon


today 
cardio 25 minutes walking
weights
upper reps, 8,10, 12
x3
increase a few...boy was it not fun for a few...that's making the difference happen

calories, 
I am ashamed...less then 1000. Just no appetite


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 15, 2010)

today was an away from the gym day, but for good reason.

an early birthday party for me and a friend

here is what I had a sliver of:






cardio was 30 minutes walking

as for calories, they are around 1100

just not too much appetite.
tomorrow is lower to make up the night's event.

oh, hookah and a beautiful woman dancing... In my album, soon


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 16, 2010)

Happy early birthday.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Yes, another year on this planet, but having, I must say "a great time!"

I think, it is all these beautiful people, here on this forum..."all of those" into health and not bad things for  them.  (No, I don't include Steroids)


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

Great will power only having a sliver of that cake! Happy premature BD


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 16, 2010)

Jersey and all interested, yes, I had only a sliver and it was not fully eaten. I must admit the dinner was very nice, with chicken, and salad and tons of stuff, oh I don't think you can fully tell, but there was tons of booze, and as I don't really drink...I had a tablespoon of French stuff, and took a whiff of my friend's drink, we call it "Ali's Blood."

I am suffering from allergies/cold brought out fully from last night's brisk walk to the party...and will not be bringing myself to do much until tomorrow.

I think for all concerned at the gym as well myself...until over it...it is best, not to plague them, for I am sure Dennis as well the rest of the crew are not interested in catching this at such close time for the parties and the holiday.

Happy Holidays to all of you! Stay warm and safe!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, so been sick and with it still, but could not be stopped. I am not fully over it but I didn't care!

upper body with reps of 8, 10 ,12
and for being as sick as I was; I didn't do too bad. Not any high intensity cardio, but I'll live.

as for the other days, not available, I was too sick!


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 21, 2010)

Well, it was the same issues with the cold, but life and weights go on

lower body
reps, 8, 10 12
x3
walking cardio 20 minutes


calories if even 1200

felt great for some lower and nodda for some others.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 22, 2010)

Not a great one, for it was cleaning and cleaning and then seaching for new sites for stuff.

I am on a learning phase, since I am saying truly goodbye to my old ways, and more into the sights of body and development and such, it is indeed ideal for me to seek out questions and answers. My new intrests are the difference and effects of human grade anabolic versus undereground and animal.  Anyone with any such knowledge that wishes to lend a hand in my learning and designiing my new me...feel free to leave word here or there.  

Calories were over 1200, I think
upper body was the weights of the day.I somewhat met a nice big bodybuilder, who is a true spirited bber!  Told me...Keep motivated!  Beautiful, for I need more of that sort in my life.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 22, 2010)

Keep it up Nightowl! Great to see how motivated you are... sometimes I struggle with that personal motivation 

-T


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 23, 2010)

So, today I got in some cardio, although it was walking it was in, so 30 minutes of walking

lower body reps 8, 10, 12
x3

added for upper:

free weights for pec, with flies
and a new face that is a vet from the iron gym

great guy! knows the juice world

maybe one day, I'll know it too!

calories, less then 1100


----------



## IslandGirl (Dec 26, 2010)

Hope you had a great Christmas!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2011)

Island Girl, I did.

I got too much and really liked it.  My mother is a jewelry lover and so I did get a lot of stuff.  I trust you and your husband's was nice. I hope so, as I noticed both of you a while back. Gosh, you two are great together.  What a team!


So, my journal.  2 nd cycle...break is over
Jan 3 lower cardio 45 minutes calories 1200 
Jan 4 upper all reps at 12 x3 moving up with 4 1 month no increase.  Jan 27 is 3 cycle. beginning high intensity and return to swimming.  (ear infection as of two weeks ago)  waiting it out.

School is to begin, as well the new machine...5k.  nice huh!?!  Yes, this machine is the master of them all.  This year is sick with audio, and no Prince charming to take me away...or grades go down.  NOt you men with single and available...my muse, you know, Love Sexy! 

Peace Out


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


>


 
don't tease, I have an open relationship, and will travel if the size is right


for those of you that don't know about my captn' of the high seas...it's a secret separation

(not for long if he keeps it up)


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay, so it is the lower body and all reps are 10 or 12
including the dreaded leg press, which is my shoulders having problems, with my arms on my legs I am then fine and the full extension of my legs are then a given


cardio was very little 20 minutes.
calories shameful...less then 1000
I really had too much to do today  then eat.  sick with it.

glad to be back, as so are my other gym buddies, for they too were not too pleased with the other forum!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 8, 2011)

I had upper yesterday and the a skipped day before, for masseur, and straight cardio.

calories for both days, less then 1200
reps for upper up, with increase of weights.

beauty day today, yesterday and today...now, to find my prince charming...I think, it's the blonde I saw a few weeks back.  yumm!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 8, 2011)

today was a return of cardio,

high intensity cardio 30  minutes
lower body 12x3  not too bad for being out of it for some weeks

calories were low...around or about 1200

sad but true!

cancelled at last minute all my plans, but needed it.

Maybe car day tomorrow,   We'll see


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 10, 2011)

So, it was a cold day with the sun shining...go figure!  Tons of new faces in the city and yet the same old tired ugly sort that ask for  your attention seems to be all you run into down the same street.  Anyhow...met some nice and not, but life goes on.


Cardio 30 minutes (not high intensity)

calories around or about 1200
not too interested!  

Upper with 3 reps at 10 to 12.
high intensity I hope for tomorrow@ early time then weights after tea party in evening.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 11, 2011)

well today is cardio day, being a late date with tea, that ended up coffee...long story!


so high intensity cardio 20 minutes
walking 20 minutes: total 40 minutes

calories if over 1000 I'd be surprised.  funny how a banana, 2 pieces of wheat bread, 4 oz turkey, 1 tbsp mayo, a latte(free, from my friend)skim milk, no sugar only drank half, whey protein shake with skim milk/water 100 calorie one and finally, the cup of shitake mushroom/ lentil soup and water...oh and flax seed and non fat yogurt/ 6 tbsp flaxseed:  the total is?

I'll try to be better


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 12, 2011)

Having some problems with balance for energy...need some pep talk! No joke....no appetite!  wishing to throw up if you come too close with food.  Love liquid, can do without the solid, figure  the easy way out....Whey protein shakes, should be the key for this issue.  (any takers?)

calories about 1000

lower body with increase of 10 lbs for 3 reps all 10 and 12 except the increase which was 8.  Messed up, but figured, "no problem"
Nodda, on this again.

cardio 20 minutes low intensity
too much work and audio was good (school bound)


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2011)

NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 13, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> NT piping in. Been a while since I've been on this forum and don't know many here anymore, so I'll just start by saying


 

Hey Sweetness,

so what's brewing?
it is not too often I get the pleasure of the long time no see sort, so let me be the first to offer you a "Great Big Kiss"

Today, is a learning day, and I am happy to say those that are close and not too close help me learn, from Gear and muscle and cuttinng, to life and the assholes that come along with.

here is something I picked up and had to bring here.  This is indeed a complete and utter joke. I find this ideology more offensive then the fatso that lay and not a fuckin thang.  Why? you asked...because it's these same F*cker's that are making these laws too! PS. It's okay by them for years and now to collect SSI and smoke crack and buy booze, OKAYYYYYYYYYYY

here you go:The Anabolic Steroids Control Act of 1990 became law on November 29, 1990, when former President Bush signed the Omnibus Crime Control Bill. The law applies in every Federal court across the country. It places steroids in the same legal class - Schedule III -- as barbiturates, LSD precursors, veterinary tranquilizers like ketamine and narcotic painkillers like Vicodin. Simple possession of any Schedule III substance is a federal offense punishable by up to one year in prison and/or a minimum fine of $1,000. Simple possession by a person with a previous conviction for certain offenses, including any drug or narcotic crimes, must get imprisonment of at least 15 days and up to two years, and a minimum fine of $2,500. Individuals with two or more such previous convictions face imprisonment of not less than 90 days but not more than three years, and a minimum fine of $5,000, just for simply possessing. Selling steroids, or possessing them with intent to sell, is a federal felony. An individual who sells steroids, or possesses with intent to sell, is punishable by up to five years in prison (with at least two additional years of supervised release) and/or a $250,000 fine. An individual who commits such a violation after a prior conviction for a drug offense faces up to ten years imprisonment (with at least four additional years of special parole) and/or increased fines. 

The Anabolic Steroids Control Act can be enforced and violations prosecuted in every state. The primary federal law enforcement agencies dealing with anabolics include the Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA), U.S. Postal Inspectors and U.S. Customs. Airport and border stops are obviously a common way that persons possessing anabolics come to the attention of law enforcement. But federal authorities can investigate anabolic steroid distribution in a variety of ways. For example, monitoring news groups and chat rooms on the Internet has become a common approach of federal agents. Trying to sell or buy steroids over the Internet can be an excellent way of getting oneself arrested. It is safest to assume that anyone looking for steroids on the Internet is an undercover police agent. 

Anyone arrested and prosecuted in federal court will face sentencing under the United States Sentencing Guidelines (USSG). The guidelines are essentially a grid that takes into account the quantity of steroids involved in the case as well as the prior criminal history of the offender. Doing the mathematical calculations to determine the potential USSG exposure in a steroid case is crucial. [Note that _LEGAL MUSCLE_ presents the first-ever chart applying anabolic steroid quantities to the USSG!]


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 14, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Hey Sweetness,
> 
> so what's brewing?
> it is not too often I get the pleasure of the long time no see sort, so let me be the first to offer you a "Great Big Kiss"


It would be rude not to accept a great big kiss ... so right back at ya


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 15, 2011)

Nt; aint you sweet!

thanx


Today is a upper with all reps moved to 4 and only 1 was with 8 instead of 10 and 12, but increase of weights.
moving around some things but I'll have a better time with it.  Write it up, when all is complete.
 800 calories for now, should be up to 1500 is that.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 17, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Nt; aint you sweet!
> 
> thanx



So I"ve been told


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 18, 2011)

I am sorry, I've been on and off with the workouts, but its been upper and lower.

My tonight was lower all at 3 x12 
cardio 30 minutes

calories:  1200  I know, I suck~

rethinking my schedule:  new things coming!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 20, 2011)

is where I am with my journey!

I am feeling half of my libido gone, it is because I have some chemicals to clear out...then the road to muscle mania is on.  My eyes are blood shot, and I really need sleep.  So it is again, weights with only cardio walking for today.





NT:  Do tell us more! is there a bbing behind the screen?


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 20, 2011)

Upper
3 and 4 reps at 10 but mostly 12

cardio was 30 minutes of walking.

too little in the calorie count, but I am happy with lifting.

new faces and they are female.  Glad to see it!


1200 if that


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> NT:  Do tell us more! is there a bbing behind the screen?



I am not body building nor do I have any interest. That requires way too much dedication. I am just vain enough not to want to see any extra weight in the midsection. I've been active all my life so it hasn't been a problem. I get a giggle out of people's reaction when they see a black guy with dreads, tattoos and piercings running through the parks without a shirt - I've had whistles and cat calls from women driving, sitting on the grass or walking the paths. My wife says it's fine as long as they are cute and I said well of course. 

Right now I'm going to smash a guy at work at his own game. He does triathlons. Last October we were talking about it and he made a comment on my age (Oct is my bday) and that I couldn't possibly stay with him. Opps ... wrong guy to throw the gauntlet towards. I took and ran with it. Now he's having second thoughts about it as I'm already running ahead of his 10km time. LOL


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 21, 2011)

Today was lower and with crunches.

then salon day and then of course the house chore day.
what more, another 2 or more hours tomorrow.  Can't believe I am in Spring cleaning mode.  Here I thought the cleaning or cleansing for my time on the phone and here was clean...only to turn around and find more of it

Well, life goes on!
Reps all 3 with 10 or 12
crunches are 45.
Calories a bit under, but learning... 1500 if that.

NT: You sound quite right with the age issues. I am having those around me of the younger age calling with the lone wolf syndrome.  Sad part, I might take them up on it.  The other ones that keep up with the talk are just that...TALK!  Of the most boring subjects.  Every other word is an expletive.  Can't keep in my line of reasoning nor company.

Do take photos of your accomplishment(s) dreads, piercings, running, bare back and chest, and ass whooping,  we want the news.  When do you race?

Best to you!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 23, 2011)

So yesterday was upper and the reps were 3 and 4 at 10 and 12

crunches were 45
calories if that 1500.

today,
cardio 25 mintues.
calories if that 1400

trying to get my issues right with my cycle.  (dolls are pills)  so, the editing is now pretty much a done deal.  New source for gear, and if not able to work out with it, will look again in here and the other forum.  Some negatives here with the outcome of quality and quantity (chemical compounds)  Sad to hear and learn this.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 25, 2011)

cardio 25 minutes walking
upper body all reps at 3x10 and 3x12

calories less then 1500

not too bad considering audio, final issues with insurance stuff.  aka head ache


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 27, 2011)

Welp, started back but with some reservations:

had little sleep, like 3 hours total, worked and had an allergy attack. This in turn was a nightmare!

So, cardio with high intensity and low
20 high 
20 walking
weights: 3x8 all through the board  lower body

calories less 1500


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 27, 2011)

cardio 30 minutes
calories less 1500

crunches 2 sets.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 28, 2011)

today was just horrible!  I got an 30 minute lecture from "The Den" about test and women, gear and death, and arnold and sickness.

It was like being in class when you get caught talking and the teacher wishes to make an example out of you....Well, picture "Gear" being the one as the example.  
Oh, christ...it was just is it true questions, that turned bad...I mean "REAL BAD"  Hell, you'd think him and Arnold never  met, and that he was the Jack Lalane guy\

anyhow, is I won't be bringing that stuff up again.  
Today, upper with all reps done,
calories so far less then 1200 and maybe tonight additional cardio

walking 30 minutes.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 29, 2011)

So, today was chore day and after yesterday's "the frankenstein" with regards to women and the bbing, I am happy for a break...at least from Iron Gym.

May reach out tonight with some cardio, but school is on Monday and all audio files and transfer must be done to the 9's.  Besides have to finish this movie with yummy male lead (at first you're like nodda, but then he grows on you) Dorian Gray.  New one with brothel and opium den.  Too crazy!

Oh, and another issue with the yesterday's anti gear campaign...He staated that "all bbers using gear" are into recreational drugs.  I explained that I am not, and that I don't like that SHIT! If you fit this bill: REFRAIN from my journal, and get the F**K out!  Don't insult me and others here  ANY further!


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 30, 2011)

Today was lower with cardio

this consisted of:
30 minutes walking
20 minutes High Intensity cardio
3@ 10, 12 reps for lower body

calories not more then 1500
the iron gym, and non juice lovers in sight...oh what Fu(('n joy!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good greif, sorry to hear your getting all kinds of crap at your gym. That's never fun.


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 31, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Good greif, sorry to hear your getting all kinds of crap at your gym. That's never fun.


 

Yes, and it hurts even more when you're listening to frankenstein and the lady who is a competitor on his bookshelf has more test then 5 men.  To further insult those of us not "INTO OR DOING" recreational drugs, I have to look at ARnold with  him.  Which now he is indicating that his bad health is by use of steroids.


I'm going back to audio class, thanks for the words


peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Jan 31, 2011)

So, today with audio, and 20 minutes of technical support for my CAT, software...oh what freakin joy, but had a nice time with audio.  Fell a bit behind, but with all that happen last semester...Not too much in the means of come back.

Today, had a bad situation come up...the diet and as for my needs with it. A friend has decided to help me with it, and I will work with this for a bit and see if any such changes can happen.

upper body 3@ 10 or 12
crunches 40
cardio 30 minutes
calories if even 1200 I'd be surprised...don't read riot act...for I already got it.

Hitler and the Hitler youth aka "anti gear people" are  out  It is my choice, and since the IM the answer is YES!

What ticks my hyde is the issues that we are getting jacked by the 
"our Government" to then have asshole scammers and sHite to do it to us again...."some action needs to thought of"  I think, their family members make it illegal and they are running a monopoly, but hey "that's Crazy"

to the good ones!

peace out


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> NT: You sound quite right with the age issues. I am having those around me of the younger age calling with the lone wolf syndrome.  Sad part, I might take them up on it.  The other ones that keep up with the talk are just that...TALK!  Of the most boring subjects.  Every other word is an expletive.  Can't keep in my line of reasoning nor company.
> 
> Do take photos of your accomplishment(s) dreads, piercings, running, bare back and chest, and ass whooping,  we want the news.  When do you race?
> 
> Best to you!



Photos ... I actually checked and I don't have many at all. lol I seem to take more of the missus because she is hot and I buy the revealing outfits for her to wear - go me!

Piercings ... I have 7. 2 in each ear, 2 in the nipples and one other one 

The first ass kicking I administer will be in April ... then I plan to do it again for 22km in September.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 1, 2011)

Nt and Mrs.  Not a problem, but I think you know that is another one to get on the ball with.

Today, I am sick and will be out for the count with only calories less then 1000 and cardio walking 30 minutes

Not feeling good!
Try for tomorrow.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2011)

Not feeling good and still getting your cardio in ... well done!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 2, 2011)

Aw, sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather.  Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 2, 2011)

IG:

I did, as I took a few pills through the night.  Felt so bad having to miss a workout, but knew if I didn't get some sleep...I lose the rest of the week.


Those legs are beautiful!  Tell me are any of the ladies here going to Mr. O?  I will be this year, and looking forward in seeing all those beautiful bodies!



NT: the cardio was done before the headache/Migrane hit me.  I am too prone to doing it early at the lunch hour or sorts that it is the later part of the day, that gets me bad.  Today is a total nightmare...As Miss.  Laura decided to play with my google switch and the user with my audio and CAT software is now infected.  Yes, I've saved my stuff (including Sexy's vid, if you're reading this) and I am off today from school, for the company/school is closed because of weather conditions.  It is a total mess and I will be looking at tonight or later this week to having all the softwares and then the user erased. FREAKIN" MESS

this is twice now with internet.  I have this software protector, but I think he's out smoking drugsI'm over it!  Thanks for the note!
Later tonight with weights.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 2, 2011)

So, today after all the crashing and stuff, is a dull day.

too much work and then busy with baby shower stuff and all that life's stuff.  Have a nice plan for the next week and am ready for the day off, which is only one for this week.  Yes, I am dead!

Ok

so cardio 30 minutes
lower body reps 3x10 , and some 12's
felt tired and getting more interests with smaller meals more often. 
No installing just plain audio with no cat


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 4, 2011)

upper body with 30 minutes of cardio

calories

will be at least 1500 after this evening's party.

upper was a tired, but am getting better once warmed up. I think, the captn' version with stretching is indeed the case.


here is a bit about my new tanning bed:
So, was going over my new tanning place with their options for beds, and discovered this bed that is less then likely for anyone to ever consider a necessary use of tanning oil ever.

here is a bit about the tanning bed (as it sounds too good to be true) 6x what a bed. My visits will be so less then the other bed.

This bed calculates an individual and custom tanning session for each client. Using an optical sensor and intelligent new technology, it blends UV-A and UV-B for an optimum tanning result that tans faster than any tanning bed ever created while virtually eliminating the possibility of getting a sunburn. Tanners will get just the right amount of UV light necessary for a perfect-looking tan


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 5, 2011)

last night was changed at last minute, so my expected amount of calories were truly reduced.  I am having to seek out the guru version of diets.
today is a bad day for my body is so bad with aches and pains.

Tonight, shall be in question, for tomorrow is family gathering, with me cooking  roast beef and all the trimmings.  Christ, slow cooker to the rescue.  Making calories from hell casserole, and  then wiping out my entire computer to  make room for all of school stuff.   15 disks including operating system
happy happy joy  joy.

back up saving day!!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 7, 2011)

Didn't do much in the way of training, but the intake of calories as well light cardio.  Due to the fact one showed up to work last week, sick as with it, and decided that all of their surroundings could freakin cope.  Now, I am sore at all joints and nope don't drink, and it isn't anything more then a flu sort with the aches and pains.  

30 minutes cardio
calories less 1600 if even 1200, I'd be very surprised.

new love, Tanning beds, and they're so great that it is a fight to see which one I want to use next.



shall return in a few days with weights and cardio together, after the freakin bug shakes off.  computer completed, but all software is still not a go.  2 days or so more.


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2011)

> new love, Tanning beds


 


Just dont get carried away, like someone i know


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 8, 2011)

Okie dokie Mr. Fant!

So, today was upper body with all reps and crunches and calves.

cardio 30

tanning is just beginning and I hate to say this, but this place is too great, and the beds are fantastic!


Calories less then 1400

(a special request was filled for me today, boy was I afraid he wouldn't show up)


----------



## SFW (Feb 9, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Okie dokie Mr. Fant!
> 
> So, today was upper body with all reps and crunches and calves.
> 
> ...


 
I smell roses.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 9, 2011)

come come now, we've learned our lessons with those that are with STD's...haven't we?  And your mind is far from being right on this issue

ya think?  And besides, I am not a post whore sort, nor do I flex my sexuality alike "some" that are on  here (hint hint,  MR. Man)

"E" nuf already!
back to rated G:
today is cardio and that is 30 minutes of it, with calorie count


(P.S. Mr. I can't believe you said that)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2011)

G-rated is over rated


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you've got it about right!  I've been not too great this week, with my computer crash as well not up with class, but this coming week is and should bring me back on course.  I think, less time here is pretty evident, sad, but evident.  I've seen that my amount of workouts has been down, but with good reason, first time on the boards with journal entries for the Winter, for I am with a toddler and school, and that is colds, and colds and then more some!

Yesterday, a diaster! Most of all my sad endings with those that are less then likely to be around me ever, but still there's hope, working on myself, for myself!  So, I will try for journal entries, but with less fun and games here

calories were less then 1500
cardio 30 minutes
no weights, for not the time.  
boring evening and less then real with the persons that I met up with, not my type of crowd (EVER)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you asking us to stop posting in your thread? 
I'm not understanding what you are trying to say. Although it doesn't take much to confuse me.


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> Are you asking us to stop posting in your thread?
> I'm not understanding what you are trying to say. *Although it doesn't take much to confuse me.*



My middle name is confused. Was looking for my car keys recently.

I was holding them in my hand. 

Several years back I was looking for my cell phone...

_while I was talking on my cell phone. _


----------



## Curt James (Feb 12, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> my computer crash



That's all fixed now?

Laptop was having issues recently, but Norton anti-virus fixed things up quickly!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 12, 2011)

Curt James said:


> My middle name is confused. Was looking for my car keys recently.
> 
> I was holding them in my hand.
> 
> ...


 

NT:

you are welcome to post, heavens no...not unless you are in need like others to use expletives as a means for communications.  Besides, you've a great outlook on life, we're filled with so much negative, that we all need to be around those that are filled with life, and want something good from it.

today:
upper body reps 3x 8 , 10 , 12
cardio 25  minutes high intensity, calories are still in the making.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Just dont get carried away, like someone i know


 

Hey George H, the newest one, (tanning bed) for me is to be the 6x times coming next week, and I can't wait!  So, are you posting your look alike of George H?


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 14, 2011)

welp, it was a rainy day with hours of school, and I felt pretty okay, considering the lack of sleep that has been on for over 2 weeks.  Calories were under 1300, but did have some carbs after 4  

shameful!

the cardio was walking for 30 minutes, no time for weights, try for tomorrow.  tanning 4 days a week now, but hope no orange  have a great new bed, that is top line and 6x the regular, and man can you feel it.  I 40 times by the Summer, and hope to be nearing brown/black.  YUM!  Love that color!

thinking to leave the iron gym, after contract, didn't want too much in the "anti" wording for Steroids, plus the Hitler youth program...will be gaining!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 14, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That's all fixed now?
> 
> Laptop was having issues recently, but Norton anti-virus fixed things up quickly!


 

Nope, I had to erase everything and re-begin.  I installed a lot and had to make phone calls, to Colorado, Chicago, and Saratoga.  It was horrible. I got my office back in without the Seattle call.  Thank GAWD!

So, the dictionary is in and that would have been 200k words. This being 50, 900 entries, but with more words then you can imagine.

Please don't ever feel like you'd be asked to leave my journal, just those with the need for expletives and a less then caring attitude. (or any phonies)

I hope your Valentine's day was good!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2011)

My Valentines was great. No presents ... no big to do ... nothing. Just the way I like it.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 15, 2011)

naturaltan said:


> My Valentines was great. No presents ... no big to do ... nothing. Just the way I like it.


 

You did better then me! I got a big evil reply by those in the depts of despair,  asking me and any one else to join them.  A, "Phuk that"  Misery loves company, let me make you as bad feeling as I feel?  You know, feel sorry for me sort, but not enough to join them. 

Had a nice tan though last night, and in the gym tonight. I am going to end the contract with the iron gym, but that is a while from now this being the one with the Frankenstein ccomment and other bad words about steroids.  So it shall be the mass gym, for I love their cardio machines; they are fair more superior,  then the ones at the other gym.

kinda funny first they are all nice and now anti hitler and its youth with Steroids are poison, and all that stuff.  Glad to know you've had a great lovers day.  Keep us posted with your progress!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2011)

The 'iron gyms' are for a select few. I used to go to one and liked it because you didn't have to deal with the masses. I know belong to a fitness health club and it's alright, but on evening, it gets busy with those handful of regulars along with the once a week folks.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 16, 2011)

Mine is a health/fitness. But at 6:00am I have the whole room to myself. Plus I've only in a year seen one other person use the squat rack.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Mine is a health/fitness. But at 6:00am I have the whole room to myself. Plus I've only in a year seen one other person use the squat rack.



Isn't that the truth. When I go in the morning, it's the same group of guys and a few hardcore ladies. It's the best. The only bad part is with so few people, the music they play seems louder - really have to crank the ol IPOD.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 17, 2011)

It is indeed the good thing, but it is a bit rough with those that play hitler to you with their ideology!, your suicidal and why do you want to die.  That is indeed what your feelings are after you get your ear full.  Naturally, you don't bring it up again, but they're still thinking that of you.

So, I indeed might withdrawl with any such conversations, (which I have) and just do what I truly intended to do.

I like your points of equipment and availability, but I am not in the mood for mind games or being used like at the very beginning.  Check back how at first they're cool, then the freakin mind game or bullshit.

any how, today upper 2 sets at 8
with crunches and double weight for the calves.
calories will be up later,  long day with school and then errands.
Tanning is slowly happening...tonight again, and new guy in town. (sweet)


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> It is indeed the good thing, but it is a bit rough with those that play hitler to you with their ideology!, your suicidal and why do you want to die. That is indeed what your feelings are after you get your ear full. Naturally, you don't bring it up again, but they're still thinking that of you.


 
That's my advantage I don't give a f*** what anybody thinks at the gym. I just crank the IPOD and don't listen or care. 

It's just me and the weights. My own little world.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 17, 2011)

Omerta,  I am with you on this issue, for truly I am the same.  I just don't want to donate (pay) to a party that may or maynot be a true friend, or will jack me later *even in the head. Not that I wouldn't even the score....


(sort of the same shit, I went through with another lousy loose mouth moron, that just hit the door a few weeks ago)


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 17, 2011)

I wasn't trying to change your mind, just giving my $.02 how you need to do this for you. 

Awesome pic by the way.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 17, 2011)

Please don't take what I wrote into context, for that  was not directed to you.  I am just "so over" these sorts that are into talking to you, but what they say and what they do are two different things. 
 I admit that within any new relationship, be it friendship or deeper that you find out more and more of each person.  In which, you meet up with those that like to lie and cheat and steal, or just be a two -faced biggit, to that of a sincere friendly sort.

Many times you find that their intent is to con and hurt people because of them being less then one's self. *inferior (self inflicted)  I less like those that have the need to make a living of selling, and down right stealing.  Eventually, these acts cause more and more problems, including ramifications toward "Society".  


Thanks, with the reference of avatar pix...I loved the idea that some of my new friends photos suggest. They're not a typical sort..


----------



## Curt James (Feb 17, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> unless you are in need like others to use expletives as a means for communications.



I was in the Navy for five years. We really _did _swear like sailors! lol

Hope your day went well, Nightowl.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 17, 2011)

Curt James said:


> I was in the Navy for five years. We really _did _swear like sailors! lol
> 
> Hope your day went well, Nightowl.


 

It was filled with audio from school, and it was with hours and the Goodfellas in the background outside of the audio.  I had one ear piece out and recorded part of the goodfellas, oh, my the years to come with this study.  I met some people from North Africa, one not too nice, but the others very nice.

The evening was suppose to have turned out different, but the tan was cool.  This weekend is judging class.  Tomorrow, new people to do some home renovations, the electrical for the kitchen.  Don't ask that darn loser we hired  NEVER AGAIN!

Anyhow, you keep warm, you loving man you!  Prince is here in town, might attend his concert.  The seats are so expensive, and I have botox coming up this weekend.  Too many issues with money!

calories if 1500
cardio 30 minutes.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 18, 2011)

today was cleaning from hell day with loads of work, over 3 hours of sweeping, moping, laundry, dishes, waxing (this is only the upstairs)
so then lower with 3 sets except leg press, left knee is bothering, so 2 and half.
all 10 , 12

crunches 50 with machine
high intensity 15 minutes
calories if that....1500
begin new phase:  next week.
fitday to begin with it.

try for new shoes tomorrow, 2 pairs new training shoes.
I like Puma and Nike and strange enough: KSwiss.

missed audio, will do some tomorrow. translation, Jury Charge, and criminal elements (legal language)


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 20, 2011)

Today,

it was filled with upper body and guess what.. the change is soon to happen!  I've now gone through to add 3 other routines, yes...Upper, with tons of stuff, lower with tons of stuff and then the combo.  So, this will be great fun...New cycles, new routine and new friends...what more could I ask for?!?  Don't ask

upper this morning with 3 hours of chores and French cooking this afternoon, Scallops in Cream sauce, pity I don't eat them often and lost out on this but all is not lost.  Calories over 1200 ?  I think!?!

crunches
calves
cardio was done elsewhere, for their machines stink!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 21, 2011)

cardio was the only winner with calories lowered.

walking 30 minutes
calories less then 1200.

hope to make the weights tomorrow.
lower! need to remake the schedule for new routines.

Missed Prince's concert, daughter sick, no babysitter anyhow, and no complete schedule done. So, now what more? Audio real time cord still not delievered...holiday today.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 22, 2011)

30 minutes walking
20 high intensity cardio
lower body
reps 8,10s, 12s
x2 and x3
crunches 50
calves
double weight 2@12 

womanhood time, the cramps are terrible.  Need a dom to give me a good


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Nightowl (Feb 23, 2011)

Welp, today was upper with the desire to have more cardio, but due to illness (my little one) I've had only 30 minutes of walking with no such high intensity, unless bulbs for tanning are included.NOT!

anyhow, so reps were 3 @ 10's, 12's

increase of weight on two machines
crunches 50
calves weight doubled and will be increasing every month I hope! I will remain with double...new cycle as gear in and I am over the fear of IM. So, next looking for a new fun...called high intensity and swimming.  Yeah!

calories were little over 1200 but I did mention, womanhood aka the ragged bitch itisfeel me!

wrath of Khan is on!  No freakin Prince concert, child sick, and I need my masseur now, but tomorrow will due  A few new thingys to pick through...and the internet is wearing them thin


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2011)

Being in Canada, we don't get nearly the great artists you do in the US. I would have liked to see Prince in concert - I've heard he's quite the guitarists.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 24, 2011)

P is fantastic, he is such the man, with all the aspects of the music biz. I love the way he's just an all over the map guy with instruments, composing, writing, lyrics, projection with voice, and dramatics, and sexiness and you can't stop!  Yes, in Canada, I'll mention it on the board, but the bank, is the capital...because of the hauling and rentals and pay!

you know, bills

today,
lower body with all reps @3 except the leg press, the knee is on kickback and hurt a bit, so lowered to 2 and half reps, with no increase of weight.  All others with increase, but not the  highest reps, it was too easy, for the most part.  Crunches 80 with increase of weight 10lbs.
Calves were double the weight @ 50.  Cardio was 30 minutes walking and 20 minutes high intensity cardio

Had the sad pleasure of making my profile known @ the other place...sad to see some go, too much a physical lover of chit chat, but like the old saying:  Don't let the door hit you in the Ass!

Calories around 1500 if that. still womanhood tanning is a blast and the color is getting nice, can't wait for a few hundred more hours.(color sickness)


----------



## Curt James (Feb 25, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> what more could I ask for?!?  Don't ask



haHA  Answering that question might have many more admirers visiting your journal! 

Probably wiser not to ask and just use the imagination. 

Hope all is going well in your part of sunny California!


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 25, 2011)

Curt James said:


> haHA  Answering that question might have many more admirers visiting your journal!
> 
> Probably wiser not to ask and just use the imagination.
> 
> Hope all is going well in your part of sunny California!


 


Welp, today was a great cold, windy but without rain day, so I am staying dry. I saw, "The Expendables" great flick, 4 star rate so, should be a part 2 coming, one hopes. Your man was there for a cameo, he looked better the gear haters.com aka hitler and the youth pack.Sorry, but I really don't feel the same, but know the feeling of meaning with health and inducing or ingesting chemicals.

Today, 
upper with increase weight, 3 machines, reps 3@ 10's, 11's, 12s
crunches 50 (increase weight) calves doubled weight, may return to Eddy's of NPC weight suggestions. Well be adding the other routines next week, if not starting tomorrow. Had Botox shots and am not able to do the cardio high intensity. Chore time, cleaning house and where the fu** is my IrOBOT? then one can mop or wax in peace. Babe is sick and didn't get the nails done, all asked about her. Trust you're all and everyone is getting in their dues with these lousy sorts using us.  Make a stand for your rights! Hell P' spent 1.3 million on back taxes and I know he's in for the rest of his life.

calories:  are less then 1200 right now, but give me a bit of time.


----------



## omerta2010 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> where the fu** is my IrOBOT?


 
It went on strike and decided it didn't want to work anymore. 

Have a good weekend. 

And another nice Avatar.


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, I got it that same night!

Anyhow,

yesterday:  cleaning and more!

lower body with still arthitis in the left knee where the pot holes r.

figure it is to be some time, but hey in the end...doing something, is truly better nothin.  (Prince, in the back ground, Dirty Mind Album)  don't worry none of you are in the head

sets 3 @ 10 12 and made the whole 3rd with leg press

crunches 50
calves doubled weight, moving eddy's stuff in today. Good Luck this year Eddy!  NPC Middle weight. You go against Darrel, and he is waiting, that's if both ya'll make to National set in GA  All Naturals

calories less 1500

next week the change over with surgery 411...truly lovin this!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 27, 2011)

Prince?  How about the birth of the 'cool'.  Check out Miles Davis... "Kind of Blue", one of the most influential recordings of all time


----------



## Nightowl (Feb 28, 2011)

oh my my my...

so yesterday was upper all @ 3 reps and with mostly increase of weight with 4 machines, did some free weights today, but what a difference, like built said.

calories yesterday not over 1500
crunches 50 increase weight 15lbs.
calves doubled weight plus 20lbs


no sleep last night, so nothing except calories and cardio.  audio for school was okay but security system work today w/ computer sync.

tomorrow's return with weights and additional free weights and with more or extra machine (eddy's stuff)


  today calories not over 1200

sorry, not too into miles, shame on me!  Love the Purple Funk Master

Chet Baker and Sonny Boy Willamson those names ring with some Ink Spots.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 2, 2011)

yesterday was lower with all @ 3 sets with no crunches, but with  calves@ double weight plus 20 lbsx 50
10's and 12's.

cardio was 45 minutes
today upper all @ 3 and 4 sets with 10's and 12's
crunches @ 50
calves @ 50
increase of weight 

calories so far:   700 if that...will get the rest after tanning.  
try for more cardio...only 25 minutes so far.
told a friend about the contest,  he is not a user of gear so no interests.  Great body though!
haven't started new cycle, and really don't want to, kinda funny!?!  I think, I am getting over the whole ball game, Rick said that most he'd met left the game after starting the gear.  Ever see the numbers in the events?  Kinda makes ya say


----------



## katt (Mar 2, 2011)

ok so a couple responses to some older posts

Prince - you gotta be kiddin me - he's my all time Idol - He ROCKS!

Also, the comment about the squat rack.. Our gym has only one squat rack, and my hubby (The other half on this journal) were doing dead's the other day and a trainer comes up and asks us how may sets we have left.  Fortunately we only had one and were nearly done, so after the fact he puts his 'client' in there, throws 10 lbs weights on the oly bar and has her do lunges... WTF???????


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 2, 2011)

Katt, I guess the saying: you've got to start somewhere, but it is hard with a gym filled with people. I am in complete agreement there.  

Prince, in the news again...sought for money, hell you'd think they'd want his sexual appetite.  Christ the lyrics alone make you heat up.

Good luck with the squats, they are in coming for me real soon


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 3, 2011)

so, with lower @ 10's and 12's sets 3
all made 
crunches 50 with increase @ 10

50 calves: with it doubled, increase 20lbs

cardio so far 20 minutes later after appointments and dinner party cardio (high intensity)

calories so far under 900, around 550 or so
protein drinks back in the daily routine, and new people with better conversation skills and outlooks. I love it!

school was boring, it was so much so...I am the word: laumt made it seem like it was the best route. If you're interested in laumt, I'll tell you what it means.


oh added tricep today


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 5, 2011)

Yesterday:  "The Adventerous Day"

did upper in the morning with increase of weights on few machines.  
felt really good and nice to see the same small crew
calves doubled with 20 lb increase 50
crunches increase 10 lbs day before 15lb made it fine in fact with less struggle. 50

sets were 3 except 1 @4 10, 12s only
cardio was 1/2 hour walking (shopping @friends stores)
bad news, not able to get rid of all unwanted areas...so need advice.

calories less then 1500

off shortly for lower and weed pulling day, oh what happy happy joy joy.
tomorrow party for my friend off to Dubai, sweet!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 5, 2011)

today:

lower all @ 3 reps 10's and 12's
tripceps @ 20 
high intensity cardio
30 minutes total
plus 2 hours outdoor weeds, only a 1000 square feet to go and the damn rain came in. 

crunches 50 
calves increase 20 with it doubled
Eddy's stuff inside and were uploading reps!
calories less 1400 if even 1200
new visitor coming soon, from the north

watching a movie with Al Pacino, as aka "Doctor Death"


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 6, 2011)

gathering some speed

so today added Eddy's stuff @ 20 reps with 2 and 3 sets.
first with 3 @ 8
some with 2@ 15
others with 2 @ 20
one with increase 3@ 20

cardio
20 high intensity
next triceps 2 @ 20
crunches 3 @ 20 x 2 plus 5 = 65
no calves forgot!
high intensity again 30 minutes tonight!
back increase of 30 lbs and felt fantastic
triceps again 2 @ 20 
calories less then 1500 I know, catabolic!

feeling over all okay

position:  if it is okay to pull the plug on a brain dead or such, then why is Doctor Death a murderer?  Plez answer, no such screaming or yelling, just a simple answer will do.  No bible thumpers plez.  Logic and reason only


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 8, 2011)

yesterday:
lower body
3 reps with 8 or 10's. 15, 
20 minutes high intensity
15 minutes cardio
crunches 50
triceps 4@ 20
calves 50
calories less then 1500

today;
cardio 45 minutes
high intensity 20
25 walking
upper body; 2 and 3 sets @ 8, 10 , 12
triceps 2x 20
calories 1500 if that
friend in Saudi, and fine! 
feeling a bit overwhelmed, only cardio tomorrow with calves, biceps and triceps
crunches 50
calves 50
(want 300lbs in a few years for calves)


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 9, 2011)

so today, with old friends and having a blast with them, my gawd 13 years.

My other friend done with classes and we're set to celebrate her ending, before middle east. Kicking it soon!


Anyhow, it was too hard to handle with my injury, so it was 20 minutes high cardio with 30 minutes walking with up and down hills.
triceps 2@ 25
calves double plus 40 lbs 60
crunches 50
and biceps and triceps 2@ 15
lousy workout day. 
tanning 



 Great endings with a reunion, a really great day!


later on"Enter Sandman"


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2011)

sounds like things are going better for you


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 10, 2011)

Natural Tan, Anything away from those liar sorts. I just got in touch with another friend from yester-year.  Gosh, it is too much the time and means for having social gatherings.  I won't be around... I think, like I used to be. If I find those articles...I'll leave them, maybe someone will or could use them, but I have my journal.... and Natural, I wish your presence with any such nice news,  expressions or words, but for those of you that are writing on my journal, that are not answering my PM's, please, thank you for your thoughts, but I would rather you not write in my journal.  

today:
cardio 30 minutes
20 @ high
triceps 2@20
Calves double weight plus 40 lbs 50
Crunches@ 50

calories less then usual, but still have my buddy shortly to make me consider something to eat. 
1200 should be the goal


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> calves 50
> (want 300lbs in a few years for calves)


 
That's alot of weight for a girl, but you'll get there in time.

The guy in your avatar looks like the lead singer of Shinedown.


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 11, 2011)

Omerta:

I have time with the weights, honestly.  My ideals, are for if not carrying a 9mm for representation in the courts, is to being able to an extent, care for myself.  It's ideal for me to go as far with weights and strength as I possibly can. I know, it is going to take a long time, but hey this is my career changeover, and in a few years...I might make 225 or so?!?

I am not sure about Shinedown, but it was over from my Emperor interest...I am hiding a few other bands, for some purposes of concerts.  SHHh, my muse (dressed in Black) might be watching

have a great morning!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 11, 2011)

. . Dear Nightowl, your journal is most intriguing!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 18, 2011)

Captn' with the folks I just ran into...you should see the way we fly!  Oh lord, my one gal.


okay: 

Friday:
Cardio 30 minutes
Triceps 2 @20
Crunches double plus 20 @ 25
Upper body: 2 @ 20, 15???s and 12???s
Calories less than 1500

Saturday:
Cardio 30 minutes with high intensity (limited)
Lower body reps 2 and 3 with 20???s, 15???s, and 10???s
Calves doubled  plus 40lb 2 @ 25
Crunches 2 @ 25
Triceps 2 @20
Calories over 1400
Sunday:
30 MINUTES HIGH INTENSITY CARDIO
2@ 25 Triceps
Calves doubled plus 40 lbs 2 @ 25
Crunches 2@ 25
Monday:
20 minutes high intensity
20 minutes walking
Crunches 50
Calves 50 doubled plus 40
Triceps 2@ 20
Upper body 2@ 20, 15???s, 12???s.
Calories less then 1500 (shamed again!)

Tuesday:
20 minutes high intensity cardio
30 minutes walking
Triceps 2@25
Crunches 2@ 25 
Calves doubled weight, plus 40 lbs
Calories 1400 if that, doubt it!

Wednesday:
30 minutes high intensity cardio
20 minutes walking
Triceps @ 15 (ropes not available)
Calves doubled with 40 lbs extra
Crunches 2@ 25
Calories less then 1500
Thursday:

Cardio 35 minutes
15 high intensity
Crunches 50
Calves  doubled plus 40 lbs @ 50
Triceps 2 @ 25
Upper body:
2@ 20, 15, 10???s.
All except two machines
Calories 1500 if that.
Today: out to gym, then in SF with my new male nurse friend(gay) sorry, no dick for me! then out with my friend for which had a 10 hour surgery...long and boring story for some....(DGG, get out of here!!!! Stop writing on my wall, you sick twisted freak!)

okay, back to it~  tea ceremony today(fingers crossed) and then cooking dinner for surgery girl.  Get new metal songs for workout (so many)....I will be thin, I will be thinner.  

been in the mood for The Cramps! Oh gawd why did Lux die!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 27, 2011)

its been an every day event, not too much change, so lets say


all in all, the gym and cardio, adding more minutes weekly. Lovin it!

have to give props to new friends...Love ya back!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 28, 2011)

Friday:
40 minutes cardio walking
2@25 crunches
2@25 calves doubled with 40 plus
Lower body 2@ 20, 15, 12
Not a great workout, but that is 7 days with freaked out sleep pattern.

Saturday:
10 minutes high intensity cardio
30 minutes walking
Triceps 2@ 25
Calves doubled weight 40 lbs extra 2@ 25
Triceps seated 3 sets @ 20, 15, 12
Upper body 2@20, 15, 12???2 some sets 2 and some 3
Calories less  1500
Sunday:
32 minutes high intensity cardio
Calves 2@ 25 doubled weight plus 40 lbs
Triceps 2 @30
Triceps seated 2 @ 20
Biceps 2 @ 20
Calories less 1200

Monday:

15 minutes high intensity
Calves doubled plus 40 lbs extra
Triceps 2 @25
Crunches 2@25
Triceps 2 @15
Bicep 1 @15
Triceps 2 sets 20, 15
Leg extensions 2@ 15
Calories less 1400
Tired day with loads of work and hard as nail audio.  

Tuesday:
Lower body with sets of 3 and 4 @ 20, 15???s, 12???s 10???s, and a few 8???s.
Increase with leg extensions with 15lbs, made 15 but without 20.  Boy, I felt dumb!
Increase calves with 20 extra, so doubled weight with 60 lbs extra. 2 sets @ 25
Crunches same weight 2@25
Triceps 2 @ 30
No intensity (high) cardio, all walking and with hills and not! 30 minutes total.
Calories were less then 1500 increase UVB with UVA shortly, needed for plateau.

Wednesday:
High intensity 13 minutes, walking 20 minutes (bad day)
Triceps 2 @30
Calves 160 lbs 2 @25
Crunches 2 @ 25
Calories less then 1200
Thursday:
25 minutes high intensity cardio
20 minutes walking
Calves 160lb 2 @ 25
Triceps 2@ 30
Upper body sets 3 and 2 20, 15, 12 , and 15, 12, 10???s.
No crunches had no time and machine was taken
Calories is 1200 around or about
Great new friend, interested in  bbing.  We???ll see!

Friday:
65 minutes of high intensity cardio 510 calories burned
2@ 25 @ 160 lbs calves
2@ 30 triceps
2@25 crunches
Try for tonight???audio make up and trying to focus with lack of sleep

Saturday:
32 minutes high intensity with the moving up for the last 5 minutes on 13 and hike in the grade...I think, I am moving up!

180 lbs calves 2@ 25
crunches 2@ 30
triceps 2@ 25

so, tonight...dinner...hopes (Japanese, soup, spinach/seaweed salad, and maybe rice) I am sick with less meat. (I watched a British Women's cook video, they went to a goose farm, then they indicated to kill one of the beautiful gooses that were out walking around, and the owner (aka "THE BUTCHER") said they've got them killed and dressed for 10 days and to make their choices over there. Personally, they need to lose over 150 lbs... so, Singapore for them...a few hundred months of weight management (EXERCISE)

Calories I am in hopes less then 1400 

yesterday@ Sunday:
35 minutes high intensity cardio
triceps
no calves
back 2@ 20
arm extensions 2@ 20
not the usual, but calories were under @ 1200
should have a day off, but not too sure when


 (really so sickened by these stories with Sten *Precision biz...need to talk about this stuff)


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 28, 2011)

Why calves almost every day? 

Hope you had a good weekend


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 28, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Why calves almost every day?
> 
> Hope you had a good weekend


 
Calves:
Because my psycho boy in ny said to have this done, so being the dumb bitch I am ...Oh, yea "Bitch" I've been following. Heck you should have seen this man's face this morning with me doing the weights over and over....too funny

My weekend was not to great, my weekend was a busy thing, but having some new friends to talk with is a great thing as well. I am kinda looking for some 411, I will pm you with some issues. (nothing dirty, so all of you can breath/return to your lives)  Today was over 4 hours with audio, this being with ons and offs.  So, it was truly less time.

today, 20minutes with high intensity more then the 30 minutes on the eliptical. This is a higher intensity machine and calories are taken off quicker. 

Calves 180lb 2@ 25
Triceps 2 @ 25
Crunches2 @ 25
leg extension 4 @ 18, 15, 12, 10
leg machines 3@ 15, 12, 10
missed 1 machine, but had to jet away.

calories so far are under 600...tanning later


----------



## Curt James (Mar 28, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> My weekend was not to great, my weekend was a busy thing, but having some new friends to talk with is a great thing as well.



Good deal on new friends! Are your classes all complete?


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 29, 2011)

Heck no! I was in Testimony practice today and Jury Charge yesterday. I must admit, since I've been working at this on the daily basis...it is indeed the same as working out..you just get better with time,  or is that wine?

I will venture over to you soon to add my love toward your devotion, I promise.

Today, for me was a day off! I have done over 45 minutes of walking and had a great up the hills and down the hills with very little so far with eating and calories though..salad in front of me!  Anyhow, I am glad for the new friends, but realize that people are the same as me...very busy!  I've had to add my class work on weekends Curt,  but have to set up some time to go out. I need to go out!

I have a few pm's to answer, and glad my timing is such to come on earlier, I didn't think I would be able but once a week, but nothing is set in stone!


----------



## Nightowl (Mar 31, 2011)

not to sure of where I ended up with but yesterday was all cardio at least over 45 minutes walking 

the weights were for today:
upper with sets @ 3 for 20, 15, 12
15, 12, 10, 12, 10, 8
crunches not available and not too thrilled with chatarama, hanging on the damn machine.
calves 2@25
triceps
3sets at 10
I was tired, but cardio for me was 30 minutes of walking.

tanning later and had audio for 3 hours off and on.
party last night@ which I had 2 or 3 hours (bullshit) of true sleep.
yes, tired! Tanning later, and I am dead tired so homey!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 8, 2011)

it has been a tough week, with family and such, but still got in everyday...my inspirations: Curt, Iron and the rest of the bunch that have one issue the same...move that ass!
New week:
Friday:
Cardio 30 minutes walking
Triceps 2@ 15
Calves 2@25
Crunches 2@25
Lower body:
2 sets @ 15, 12, 10???s
Sore calves, not having calves for a day or two.
Saturday:
Cardio 30 minutes high intensity
Triceps 2@ 30
Back 2 @ 20
Crunches 3@20 lft, rt, center
Calories less 1500
Sunday:
Upper body:
Set 3 @ 15, 12, 10???s, 8
Some more then others with triceps2 @ 30
Calves 2@ 30
Crunches 2 @25
Tired today, with little to no sleep???dinner party and luckily I cooked most of this meal yesterday.

Monday:
Cardio high intensity 30 minutes
20 minutes walking
Triceps 2@ 25
Calves doubled plus 40 lbs 2@25
Crunches 2@ 25 increase of five pounds
Calories over 1200, around 1300 or so.
Tuesday:
Bad day
Cardio 30 minutes walking only
Calories less then 1300
Wednesday:
30  minutes walking
Triceps 2@twenty five
Calves doubled plus 40 2@ twenty five
Cables 2@10
Upper 3@ fifteen, 12???s and 10???s
Calories less then 1400

Thursday:
Cardio 30  minutes
Lower body3 sets @fifteen, 12???s and 10???s
Calves doubled plus 40
Crunches2@ 30
Triceps 2@ twenty-five
Triceps 2 @12
Calories 1200
out today with friends tonight...cardio and fun! (try to get my errands done and sent, but maybe tomorrow for some)


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 11, 2011)

Friday:
Cardio with pedal boat for over an hour and a nice time window shopping and real shopping.  this is for over 60  minutes.  Calories were less then 1400 

Saturday:
Lower body
3x 15's, 12's, 10's
triceps 2@ 30
Crunches doubled plus 40 lbs 2@25
20 minutes walking
calories less then 1500



So took a day off yesterday with only a bit of cardio...sleeping is off and really feeling guilty/screwed!

My masseure made his way with pain and movement last week, which nearly put me under, but all in all the sleep is off. I am not too sure if it is a gear issue or a body change over

Today,I was so sluggish that the crunches and the triceps are being done homemade aka no gym, and I have no such ability to want or to do more. Tanning is fine, as well lessen with the calories, but to think of doing more today besides my school work aka Jury Charge, Iam dead I had to work on ideas for a fundraiser and made my way with 10 ideas. Hope something works for them!!!!

anyhow, I've rambled enough....you say something


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 11, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Friday:
> Cardio with pedal boat for over an hour and a nice time window shopping and real shopping.  this is for over 60  minutes.  Calories were less then 1400
> 
> Saturday:
> ...



add:

upper body, reps 1 @ 2 x 15, the rest 3 @ 15's, 12's 10's, missed two machines and did 100 triceps,
calves 180lbs felt really bad.
crunches 2@25
cardio 20 minutes.
calories around 1200 to 1300 again lousy cardio!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 14, 2011)

will yesterday...
20 minutes high intensity
20 minutes walking
triceps 2@ 25
crunches 75
calves 2 @ 25

calories a bit over 1400 if that


day before 
30 minutes 
high intensity
lower body 3 reps sets 15, 12 10s
calories less then 1200, if that  (wasn't feeling too good) can't find cable for machine and having to use it with low battery...not a great feeling


----------



## omerta2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

So you feeling better? Noticed you were feeling rather sluggish a few days ago.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 15, 2011)

welp,

I guess, learning lessons in and on life are what the time issues are about.  As such, I think being willing to accept one for who and what they can be is where I will end.

yesterday I got approached by what year or less ago, I would have loved to be(so I thought) after seeing the person at a closer range and looking the AMA in the face, my thoughts and desires for the rest of my life changed.  Like the brilliant, and beautiful Sassy told me...if you're in competition!

Now, as for me with sleep...I am still feeling bad, and taking all that I've got and using it in the gym, Omerta that is the scary part!
yesterday:

calves 2@25
Triceps2@ 25
Crunches 2 @ 30 plus 15
lower sets 3@15, 12, 10

Omerta I am going to finish my little additive with this other and call it a game!  If I find that taking away this one beauty from my everyday thing changes me, then I might have another game in me, but if it is not even that...then I go to the doc's office and seek out his attention. I am thinking neurologist... I've tried all the sleep methods aids


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 16, 2011)

yesterday was my day off and truly needed it

went on to look @ my calories too little with sickness to intrude my sleep and health patterns.  My nurse friends entering the pix and then the friends, so it is best to leave some things behind...It'll be alright in the end.  

My dose of fun and sights set for the up coming months, with a little help from my friends...should end a gentle note, "Happiness"


today:
cardio only 30 minutes walking up and down hills.

calories @ 1500 If that!
watched a strange film. Sugarhouse. I liked Hoodwinked, he was sick and twisted!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 17, 2011)

woke up after late night with the headache of death.

cardio 1 hour walking
routine tomorrow, tried to start another piece of gear, but long story.  Should be ready for it tomorrow night.

Calories if even 1200


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 18, 2011)

Sad days, but sometimes things like this happen.  You know, the old saying you are the company you keep. With that, I leave you with today's journal:

upper @ 3 sets all except one @ 12's.
I lost 1 set of calves, all crunches and triceps. I felt so sluggish and looking no further for now for any such guru's advice. I wish to continue on and see if this path, that I decided to try is indeed the right one, won't know unless I try.

cardio is @ 20 minutes.
tanning but of course.
calories, don't laugh...if even 900
almost all protein shake (that time of the month, gets me every time)


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 19, 2011)

well after getting the news of crash and having to make that  final decision, it seems that all is not lost. My arms are showing the past attempts by me and my friends like the short skirts and such. Personally, another year and the watching the likes of Curt and Iron...Hell it's on!

Glad to do triceps 
and sets with higher weight, one that makes you see the strength, and the muscle stick out...nothing alike to two mentioned above, but getting there...slowly, but surely.

Cardio 20 minutes
calories....bad, 1200 if that. Water intake was higher!  

so 2 set free weights, and still affected by the crash, with a gear cycle.  At least it isn't the I've fallen and I can't get up

If I sleep tonight...gym tomorrow.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 20, 2011)

So today:

better off never writing goodbyes or get lost notes, for those that are with a screwed mind, like my friend right now is stating...best to not talk again.

now, today:

lower body reps all 3@ 12
I am so proud, 
calves 2@25
crunches increase weight 15lbs 2@ 25
triceps 2@25
and free weights today with cardio

party tonight!

sweet  thinking of passing the tanning, but we'll see
peace out!
off to school for translations...no cord, but it's on way!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 20, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> well after getting the news of crash and having to make that  final decision, it seems that all is not lost. *My arms are showing the past attempts by me and my friends like the short skirts and such.* Personally, another year and the watching the likes of Curt and Iron...Hell it's on!
> 
> Glad to do triceps
> and sets with higher weight, one that makes you see the strength, and the muscle stick out...*nothing alike to two mentioned above, but getting there...slowly, but surely.
> ...



Always great to see the results appear. But I'm sure people would much rather see images of you than of myself or heavyiron. 



Nightowl said:


> So today:
> 
> *better off never writing goodbyes or get lost notes, for those that are with a screwed mind*, like my friend right now is stating...best to not talk again.



And re "get lost notes," _ain't love grand?_ It's made me absolutely insane on more than one occasion.

Hope all is going well otherwise, Nightowl!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 20, 2011)

CURT JAMES: 
that is the point of and for which I asked you...live!
but thanx, 

 maybe when I am done...I begin to show details, I am too into getting alike those I idol from here.. (Sassy, Built, and our awol Ms. Min)(which may never happen)
Where is Min?

I got on a skirt that was given to me some months ago, that wouldn't fit around my thigh...I can move it around...still another 40 lbs, then after that...another 40 lbs, then I enter into the feed camp  You see, it will never be enough...so I say now, but what will later say.
remember that

oh as for love letters and such...No darling, move over you're on the wrong page...the only thing in common there was air and gear.

Well, I am closing, for I am going to the baby sitters and then out to a party, sweeet!

chao!


----------



## atlas114 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 21, 2011)

Curt:

Cute!

Atlas: What is nice, the party?

(if so, yes we all had a great time with lots of pix)

In class and came in on break,  looking over my schedule and seeking out some new equipment for the pleasure of breaking in and on connective tissues.

add later today's routine (late night)


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 22, 2011)

so, it is on and I am happy to report a few new changes:  

I am true to form with these changes , and that all will be happy in the end for them!.!

One, I've gotten a new diet guru, and with arsenal  help, as well necessary steps for my free weights and cardio needs with cutting and then ripping and bulking.  (he is too true to form, with complete acceptance)

So, a journal and once a week weigh in. Payment...we'll cross that bridge later  
Today:

Upper body reps 3@ 12's a 10 and one that I only got 28...I increased the weight too high
calves 180lbs 2@25
crunches 3@25
triceps 2@25 
cardio walking and house chores
1 hour or more.
calories around 1400

So, I am indeed stoked and relieved at the same time. I know in the end, that all that are concerned need not worry again. My lectures of the past now a thing of the past. No, more Craig's list killer and such


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 24, 2011)

So, Happy Easter to those!

swimming 30  min
10 high cardio
30 minutes Walking
weights 3 Reps 12
tricep
middle
calories...at least 1800 now. shamed!  The easter bunny with a childlike smile...aka my little one and the chocolate peanut butter egg.
home cooked dinner, with the trimmings and the homemade gravy..no oh god!
yesterday
lower 3 reps 12's
calves 2@25
triceps 2@25
crunches 2@25 
day before off and make with crunches 3@25 one of those days. calories less then 1400


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 25, 2011)

30 minutes cardio
weights: express
3 Reps 12s
two machines out, not enough time
calves 2@25
crunches 2@25
triceps 2@25
calories @ 1300
really off yesterday was too high for day, with little weights, but the cardio was cool
Starting new sport this weekend and looking forward in seeing old friends!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 26, 2011)

okay,

so it is fitting that cardio come into play
30 minutes high intensity cardio
triceps 2@25
crunches 2@25
calves 2@25
(chest press)
no more standing

Nice!

today extra cardio and tanning, might be able to get in early for more, but not too sure!


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 27, 2011)

Lower:
3 rep all @ 12
calves (chest press)2@ 25
Triceps 2@25
Triceps 2/10 free weights
Crunches increase 20 lbs, ass kicked  35 only
cardio later tonight.
calories and count later

so far around 225 calories
with coffee 1/2 cup


----------



## Curt James (Apr 27, 2011)

You are truly dedicated. Awesome! Hope your week is going well!


----------



## Nightowl (May 6, 2011)

Sorry, I needed break and find out some things as well sort through my issues. I gained some new friends and lost some old, but without regret my new bbing routine without machines.  Yes, Ms. Built *my idol I said without machines.  Yesterday I used a barbells, dumbbells and lifted and did more then the 3 months worth of machines.  I was so sore last night thst I was up half the night, but still made it tro a private tennis lesson.Being 13 yrs from playing, my pro said my forehand is fantastic.  Personally, give me straight 6 months bbing cardio, contacts, cardio and kickass will be affect.  I love the pro, he is so thin, and tan that you just wish to keep bbing and workout and tan, oh and study for DOJ. Diet will come after, now the bad news...I am on my own with gear issues.  okay, out eating thai and off to sdpa then ass kicked with lower body, whole new body routine.  the old and wise would be proud ...missU psycho!


----------



## naturaltan (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Nightowl (May 7, 2011)

Stephen and Wife,

thank you so much, it is heart thang indeed  


today, I went up and did cardio for over 40 minutes and will be with more tonight...
crunches 2@25
calves 2@25
triceps 2@25
calories are less then 1200 right now, but dinner and the night is still on.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Nightowl (May 16, 2011)

So break day yesterday but have been on floor with routines. I had upper today with all sets for 3 sets reps 12, but could only give 10 for a few.  Free weights for all of the biceps were good, and tonight is additional cardio...sweet!

Love the new routines and always looking to improve myself with intent toward feeling more healthier, it is for me and only me.  I am not interested in what so and so are doing, but what I can do for myself. I will be the one with the intent and be the one that makes the final say if yes or no for more or less...right?!? Yes, so I say..."onward"


Calories so far...bad less 500 or so.

well maybe 750.


----------



## Nightowl (May 20, 2011)

Well, to those of you that have watch my transformation for this far...thank you.  Not too sure of some of you, nor do I think I am interested in meeting you type, but okay.


This is my last entry for this journal for maybe a month or two or more, but  at least with time I have the ability to work out.  That is the real issue.  To all those that have made a real contributions, thank you for your sentiment and words. It is a pity not to have gotten to known you aside from this forum.

Best to you in your continued success with your diet!

B CING U


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 16, 2011)

new routine and new cycle

so, Ihave been with a few people here and there but in the end it is all you for the duration on working out and making the amends to those not wants and such.

Even if you've got that car, the fur and diamonds the connections, the men, the money... you've got to love yourself.  I met a lady, so thin, within 5 minutes pulls out  50,000 of purses and diamonds to make you blink a house and car and onward...what does she want....my clen.

Show them the world and they'll ask for it. 

so, cardio today 30 minutes
calories still in count. 
weights start again tomorrow. tendonitis, as well some heel issues, but all in all, got into my escada pants and amending those  old hermes scarves and such. so...now new people and "in the flesh" plans.

Might not be daily here but have returned.  for those alike stephen and curt and even my evil twin of craziness pyscho boy of ny...I will be there in the end of the week or so here.

Peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 24, 2011)

So, out with the old and in with the new...kinda funny the new guy as well. (cutie)

Anyhow, I am happy to report that in the mind of fairnes, that I have to take a different approach, although..not complete in my thinking of gear, but ever so interested in seeing such mass...I look onward, but with hopes for more geniune parties to assist. I stay here and for those of you that know the other board, well better hurry back to it.

This week was with increase, and decrease. I wish keep complete form and lessen the chances of my tendonitis to flare up, so will keep decrease with more sets. My friend Ron is a great guy, so much so that the tren when he was on it...he chased a man around the warehouse with the forklift and tried to kill him....god love em! He claims longer sets, smaller weights...I will like the affects! SWEET

I am sick and have gotten my tendonitis back, this is not a good thing! So, eased up for a few days, and really took to a few new people so that helped with ease of mind  (I know where your heads at...don't go there yet, but yes the offer is there) Will head out Monday, for this weekend is too busy...

3x15 upper and lower
crunches 2x25, calves 140lbs 2x 30 triceps (weight reduced) left arm tendonitis (elbow, previous broken humerus)
decrease with seated rows, and laterals, have increased ability with dips so that is a goodie.

Love to you all for the warmth and support here that I have been given.


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 24, 2011)

Best news in the world....my doc, didn't bust a gut with the var use. I am so stoked! Now, onward to help the economics and those of us that have been wanting these to be legalized. 

Think of the gross amount of captial, from tranny drugs to obesity lowering.  Hell, with proper care and maintenace we could make many issues of illegalities look so bad with economic charts...tax payers to revenue (income, taxes, jobs)

bad side of visit, the weigh in...I am 45 lbs over my issue. This is sick, and with biceps and thicker muscles, I am not happy still.  Other issue...accutane only available after these other treatments.

Stay tune friends and bopers!  Stay tuned!


----------



## Nightowl (Jun 30, 2011)

welp, it's dismal not being with enough time for the forum, and really having fun otherwise.  Made my way for the gym, and nice long chat with reference with dieting.  Glad to see my muscle haven't gone too far down, but want to pump more cardio.

So longer sets,  this is now
4 sets @ 15.  I made most, but with less weight. I am  not going to increase for at least 6 to 10 months. I want to cut, not mass.  

45 lbs of what to change and so I am doing it.

Swimming is a must on a weekly basis and cardio everyday.  Weights are every other day with some form of weights in between, but not truly thee intent.

Calories are still low, but replacing those ideas for facts with slow metabolism.  Makes since, so less starvation.  

Onward and downward with the weight!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 1, 2011)

today:

legs and lower:

4 sets @ 15 most with all but maybe a few in 1 set...near 12 and 13, but the form is not perfect; at which will not be moving up, nor want to.

My knee not wrapped and so had to lower weights, but again higher sets with reps and less weights makes me a  happy camper.
thought of Curt as I saw a man with squats at 90 lbs and only 3 or 4...my how Curt has blown away those days....4 sets with higher range of weights  quite the inspiration!

tricep was halted! Must wrap, saddened but know that it was for the best, work and school plus aggravated muscle and tendon (for sure) is not a means for healing!!!!

with protein shakes and with less means of slow metabolism, now looking closer at why slower progress.Cardio a bit later!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> today:
> 
> legs and lower:
> 
> ...





My left elbow might be feeling the same! I rested it for about 5 or 6 weeks. Was doing one-arm dumbbell curls, presses, rows... just rested the other arm entirely.

Rest your arm and take some ibuprofen if you tolerate that drug.

Hoping your feeling 100% ASAP!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 2, 2011)

Welp,  it is an easy thing to say, and the best thing to do, but I went a head and worked out again today with upper .  Yes, not a tricep exercise routine though...(sad face)

back and calves
all @ 4 sets with 15 less and then more weights to give an up and down
with 1 row with less weight, being schedule today and tired...I gave only two sets.
crunches 4 sets 25
calves 4 sets 30 less weights.

cardio yesterday over 40 minutes up and down hill walking
tomorrow, swimming 3 hours recreation part of the time with little one (aka Fish)

calories not too bad, around or about 1500.  Listening more the hunger versus the dumb ass brain...food fat calories bad weight, so forth and so on.
still fit the pants, but moving down is the true intention

calorie intake for tonight (out to dinner friends) tomorrow
Yes, Curt...I can stand the meds.  I will take it shortly, for it has been on my hurting side for a while now.  I have stomach meds for the pills in fear that the tear might happen.  So, more meds...gosh, does it ever end?


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 3, 2011)

cardio 45 minutes
20 high intensity
back 4@15
legs & calves: 4@15

swimming slight, more for babe

calories less 1500

too hot nice tanning time
crunches 2 @ 25


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 4, 2011)

Today:

30 min high intensity cardio
walking 30 min
leg 4 sets @ 15
curls 4 sets @ 15
have  more tonight, but will do with this for the morning show. 

spinach with vinegar and sea salt...better than sausage or bacon and the rest?!?  you bet it was and always will be in my shoes.
protein shakes all day with friends and party for a bit
trust you'll have a great day  happy 4th!


will fill in the blanks for today or tonight ...tomorrow.

(text stalker still, oh gosh now wtf!)


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 5, 2011)

lower body
4 sets @ 15
crunches 2 @ 25
calves 2@ 50

cardio
40 minutes walking
calories around 1300 if that not in the mood, catabolic was in the house, told my jewish friends they died laughing...then fed me

my bling is coming home, oh happy happy joy joy!
another new shiny toy


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 6, 2011)

upper with some lower

4 @ 15
with dumbbells and barbells
dips and crunches 4@ 15
calves 4@ 50
leg press 4@ 15
lightened up on barbells and with no such shame, guilty or remorse.

cardio so far 30 minutes.  out tonight not too sure of more high intensity but with 30 minutes of hills and walking

calories so far 650...


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 7, 2011)

cardio 30  minutes
lower body
4@ 15
crunches 3@ 15
Calves 4@ 50
got ass whipped on a few sets but increased strength with barbell row
nice!  

calories still in check as will additional workout tonight


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 10, 2011)

Haven't been in the best of sorts with a computer crashed that was then blamed on a manuscript from a University.  Now, with a few days with cardio and some high intensity, but moreover pain the ass with edu stuff.

today:
upper 4@ 15
same with all weights
calves 2@40
swimming
calories no more then 1300

later more cardio
tomorrow all day cardio (amusement park)


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 12, 2011)

yesterday:
3 hours of walking, it was over that, but must allow time on rides.
today 45 minutes of cardio

no weights...sad, but true...tomorrow and all new adventure

calories were good both days, 

under 1500 today even less.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 13, 2011)

Lower:

4@ 15
must admit, I was at the 4 set with one of the exercises and made it only to 12...my right leg. 

calves 4@ 50 125 lbs...I lowered ithad to the kid said, mommie your legs look fat.

crunches 4@ 15
triceps 2 @ 10
long story, have cardio and full day and night of events, will post tomorrow or next day. 
enjoy!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 15, 2011)

been busy with new friends, and
 friendships, so indeed not the highest for some expectations (not bber's, so forth) but am truly having fun.     4 2 days it has been cardio only. today is upper w\ crunches and stuff .  Calories have been good, more protein is really mandatory   got rid of the no good snake, aka liar and all ended will for now...exactly the way i said.  lol too cute, yes indeed.   on another note biz owners and product liabilty insurance, as well other insurances...what a money pit!   insurance is the new money makin frontier.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 15, 2011)

Stopping By!  to say Hi!


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 18, 2011)

So, after some days of cardio only, it was indeed a bit of a mess with the weights, christ I did all sets with 15 but with looking twice on some of the exercises that would have been otherwise easy and upper.  

3@ 15 upper body and calves.
crunches 4@ 25.

tricep nodda, the one machine was not working and the other bothered it and I didn't wrap it.  (yes, shame on me)

this party once a week thing is needing to be like every other week.  Like my Muse said, this wouldn't allow rockstar hours.  and how right he is.  between a one to two drink, every time I go out with friends, I am feeling it.  So, the calories are less, but be the impact more.  Skipping this week, for I need a rest...maybe
will give rest of calories tonight

no computer for a few more days for the battery is in need to be replaced.  Sad, but dean is aware and all is taken care of for class.  

Jagb:
you come over any time here as well my fine ass man Curt.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 19, 2011)

lower body:
3@ 15
calves 3@ 25
Crunches 3@ 25

increase of weight for calves

cardio later today

changing up for the return of the liar....I'll be out with friends....
(we've got a bet, she claims 6 months, I say the jerk has a habit and will be gone for good! I hope

PS.  I hope you're reading this


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 20, 2011)

I indeed didn't have too much for weights today, nor tonight for that matter. too busy with class schedule with next semester. Now, with my trip to Europe it is indeed going to be hard for the tests and required homework.  I must talk with a few teachers and then see what is then available.  Audio Library is in but the rest is still up in the air.

Training with bad night's sleep and alignment out of place, so to speak...Cardio day and massage as well.

Great pillows and coverings, but new bedding~A Must!

I'll be in later to finish the cardio and calorie count


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 20, 2011)

with a partial massage, still unable to gather the strength for weights tonight...except yoga stretches, and walking.  45 minutes cardio...that was the day.

on a lighter note:
given a special gift and had some fun with learning a bit more from those with the washboard stomachs.

Calories 1200 if that.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay, so gloves on as I enter, and then the thought of the pain in the shoulder and the transmission of it upward, for a brief moment...nodda!  work and then tonight...can't do it. 

lower body:
3@ 15  all weight is higher, but not the same and truly I like it that way!
calves 2@ 25
Crunches 3@ 15
I increased the amount of leg work out and weights so happy, broke a sweat and still feel it.

Cardio is later about 45 minutes or more.  Calories, I hope in or around 1500 shall check in later (I hope)


----------



## Curt James (Jul 21, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> with a partial massage, still unable to gather the strength for weights tonight...except *yoga stretches, and walking.  45 minutes cardio...that was the day.*
> 
> on a lighter note:
> given a special gift and had some fun with learning a bit more from those with the washboard stomachs.
> ...



Sounds like a great workout!

And, hey, washboard stomachs are always good, right?


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 21, 2011)

yep indeed they are but I just won't ever have it, unless and even then I  would have to check with a specialist. My pregnancy did that in for me.  Honestly, she indeed is a great gal and with a nice personality.  I am glad to have her for sometime physical support. I see her and not want to eatyes sometimes loser (me) comes in.

thank you Curt for coming by...my sexy man friend. I saw your pix, nice 
side view...love the sexy leg pose. How do you know who wins?  Big announcement with party type banner and such?!?

today:
cardio 45 minutes, with a shouting match with the airlines, they are bunk and need a head examination, after it being cut off.(severed)

calories: 1300 if that


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 22, 2011)

okay,  got my ass kicked something awful.  ( I had the spa touches to make up, but honestly it was bad)

upper body:

3@12 only one was @ 15 for all 3 sets.  I told you ass kicked. I didn't even make all the reps.  I have been off this upper for a few issues, so it shows. I looked at dates for when and if on form, and it was for 6 weeks starting or written June 3. I am behind. My computer screwed, my classes on halt, with chnages into criminal division, and length for classes all done with 2 years or a little more.  Won't be too sure until all babe issues are taken care of, as well if she decides to skate. (fingers crossed, me and Eduardo, you know it's on)


off to do a lot today.  Nice weather, enjoy it...Not. chores and then the national's.  calories tomorrow, or maybe tonight with friend's computer. 

crunches 3@ 25
calves 4@ 25


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 24, 2011)

yesterday was rest and cardio only.  Sad but true...needed!  woke up @ 4 am and stayed up until 6 am the next day. Nice huh!?!

calories were followed but @ 1200 if that

cardio 30 minutes
today 
cardio only with work for hours.  too busy to mention

today I will be back with my weights and stuff later.


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 25, 2011)

okay, so it was a waste of a weekend so to speak with lifting, and I felt it today, with crunches.  Hearing the pop, pop sounds with theknees shows another interesting trait of getting older.

ok:
4@ 15 with lower body, except leg press with 3@ 15
crunches 2@ 22.5
calves 3@ 50
extra lower body and now moving toward hammies the next time.  I am returning shortly toward some supplements without that GP crap.  I am not interested in those that marvel their product, for in the long run lousy batch is not recommended with fucking with the endocrine and other systems.  This is where superior is tops and the rest can fuck off!

Like oh, we'll give you inferior product for less, and the president that should be killed off, oh yeah their stupid cows let them eat cake.  (yes, I remember Marie A.)  do you?!?

cardio later today, as well calorie count


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 26, 2011)

welp,

nice day open for new friends and meeting them I shall be.  Sweet!

journal:

3 @ 15  upper body and calves
2@ 25triceps decrease of 20 lbs
2@ 25 crunches increase of 10 lbs
1@ 50 calves increase 40lbs
cardio yesterday: 45 minutes
calories 1500


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2011)

Yesterday:
Cardio only!  
about 1300 calories... if that.  More was the last  minute late night drinks with friends.  Not too sure what the calorie intake for stoli is but couldn't be as bad as the last time I was there, this gal didn't fill the glass with all stoli. 
cardio 45 minutes.

today: lower body...get back to it later.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 28, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Yesterday:
> Cardio only!
> about 1300 calories... if that. More was the last minute late night drinks with friends. Not too sure what the calorie intake for stoli is but couldn't be as bad as the last time I was there, this gal didn't fill the glass with all stoli.
> cardio 45 minutes.
> ...


 
have you tried Sobeiski Vodka

back when I was drinking 


Sobieski Vodka Review | Drink Spirits


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 28, 2011)

I am not at all familiar with it.  I have tried kettle one, and absolute, but not the one you've mentioned. I am not a drinker, but with all that was to be the evening last night, I had no choice, hell I even smoked a cig. Do you know what that means?!?   best leave the imagination to wonder.I hate it when they sneak attack, and bring the family with them

lower body:
3@15 
leg press, leg curl, leg extention
3@12 hammies, increase 15lbs more
crunches 3 @ 15 I got an ass kicking...my body with a bunch of stuff, vits and supps!

cardio was house work, with extra helpers today

calories are less then 1000 right now.  back to skating!  Jag, nice to see you around!


----------



## jagbender (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad to watch your progress.   My wife will smoke when she drinks too 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 29, 2011)

I had a few other issues, not the drinking stuff, this being a male sort with a surprise in my face sort. The no text show up and see what's up stuff with the family in tow. He is a smoker too!

 If it is the booze, then I move over to nothing but diet coke, or tonic water.

today:  
back calves

3@15
crunches 3@25
Calves sitting 160lbs 3@25
standing calves 40 lbs higher... at ease (accomplishment) thanks winni, (F*** GP VAR) and tren you rawk!!!!

enter calories and cardio after late one tonight


----------



## Nightowl (Jul 30, 2011)

with 4 and half hours of sleep, it was a very limited amount of workout.

lower body:
leg press, leg extention, leg curls
4@15
calves 3@ 25
Crunches 3@ 15

shamed no hammies, but will do later this coming week.

calories last night was very bad, too tired!  needed coffee and with it was chocolate cake.  shamed!!!!!!

at least 1500 thereof.
calories 15 minutes walking  must do better!!!
will enter calories tomorrow, late night one tonight


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 1, 2011)

cardio: 30 minutes
calories less then 1200
weights:
3@15 lower body
including hammies 2@12
(I suck) long story on this!

crunches 2 @ 25
Calves 2 @ 25

feeling a bit over whelmed, but got a leather couch, Green! Sweet!


----------



## jagbender (Aug 2, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> cardio: 30 minutes
> calories less then 1200
> weights:
> 3@15 lower body
> ...


 

Good workout  congrats in the leather couch.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 2, 2011)

I skimmed the last few pages, good work happening in here! What are your goals exactly?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 2, 2011)

what a day, first pick up my leather couch, then take friends to luinch for the help. then the house re-arrange with the heat enuff to kill a person ...too much! then finally upper body.tonight with spa for my nails and babe's done together. so ended on good note. upper 3@15 calves 2@ 50 crunches 2@25 triceps 2@15 rise of the planet of the apes friday....there! my love all of us on roids running free and jackin' the god damn jackers! Sweet!


----------



## squigader (Aug 2, 2011)

Love the avatar, that's a classic painting  You seem to be quite interested in that sleep/dreams duality. Let me tell you then, you seriously need to get more sleep! You probably know that a good 7-8 hours of sleep every night is great for your leptin levels and that you only make gains and recovery when you're sleeping. Aside from the drinking every now and then (which is unavoidable at a certain age ), getting your sleep in order will work wonders for you.

Also, you got a lot of middle eastern food in your log. Damn tasty stuff


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 2, 2011)

So, one of you asked me what are your goals.

to lose weight and gain muscle and strength. I am thinking the problem with too much weights and little of the cardio which brings forward less of the movement ability.  I've seen many of those that are in another bracket but with their love of weights...I've not that same amount of time and effort.

so, for now let us bring forward or in mind:less weight of/from fat and more of muscles.

future goals:
continued use of portion control, and better emphasis on the matters with macros, which I too maybe will be in the control seat, so to speak.

*thanx, the couch is a nice one.(forest Green) Sweet! so soft, (like my lamb skin Italian coats and jackets) looks great with the french ones and my persian day bed.  *yes, I have lots of recipes from Middle East. I  might do some Cambodian/Americanized...one I call "Pope Soup"


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 3, 2011)

I will be without weights today, but with cardio, so let us c here...45 min for the day, but party with 50 people or more.  a  nice birthday party, added in there.  too much, Not!          calories are shot already 680" tomorrow is a new day       partyu night.   training tomorrow, so not too extras   i am feeling bad and on a screwed up cycle.  that freakin *putting it nicely GP clen is Crap!  once again, having to switch up to  ephi.  glad the 
Canadian stuff was good!       i found a dog  a pom tan colored, too cute


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 3, 2011)

oh the issues with my avatar, and the sleep:the monkey represen,ts the gear or vice or some. I am in agreement with your theory on necessary sleep and the patterns with and of such.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 4, 2011)

today again with the stray pom that was found in the streets still here, made an impact with my wrist and left me bruised for a bit...but was able to do weights (free) for triceps

4@ 15
curls and such, but with limited amount of cardio: 30 minutes.
calories about 1500 if that.
new routine with cardio and weights, high intensity on days with weights (may or may not be able, but must try)
time is less and less.


This coming week, goal:
3 or 4 days with body routine (new routine)
3 days of high intensity and 3 with normal. one full day of rest. need 3 sizes more to where I feel done and then rip.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you going to ransom the POM?  LOL


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 5, 2011)

The pom has been delivered safely to the owners. Thank Gawd!

I am now with less strength, but with the thought of what more I do at times wish to secure.  More ability with the current weight, without reduction of it.  Not to gain more with amount, but secure what is currently on my plate.  At least 6 weeks with everyday if possible?!?

Doubt it!  the times with the amount of timing and travel soon...not on the plate.

anyhow, upper today with lower as well.

leg press: 3@ 15e 
upper shoulders and back, with crunches and calves.  decrease of weight and too hot (no air conditioning, at least proper) so felt sick.  did 3@15 but felt bad with rows, the increase of 10 lbs made it switch to 12 for the last two.  Would have had it otherwise.(didn't see the top extra selected)

Saw, "Rise of the Planet of the Apes".  Casear is to rule and I loved it.  I begin my process with Political Science, Criminal law and stenography.  I love this idea of new systems, and less of the old and unfair and injust!  

*on the cycle notes:
That Clen, is garbage and the shameful sight of those selling GP products is  not something that is funny, but with the intent of making amends and taking that bull shit off the shelves!  How many other companies with the same crap.  Like one gal here said, trial and error.  God bless that beautiful gal! The Mrs. of this board!


Well, calories are beneath 500 but out to dinner with friends tonight, and then a late night.    Cardio is only 20 minutes so far....I need a lot more.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 5, 2011)

saving the calories for dinner out.  good plan!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 7, 2011)

jag, I am ashamed of myself. I am without weights for 2 days, of course I have some form of cardio and watch to an extent about the amount calories, but I get so guilty without weights.  I feel like shite! 

Is that nutz or what?  Today,  I was with cardio over 40 minutes not heavy but with some;not without...that wasn't enuff.  Tomorrow, I will be in weights without fail, but all day in the beauty parlor and working on my house...and I am worried about my weights...I am sick! I am over looking for anti man looking and sounding equipment and here is the rest of the world onward...wtf!?!

So, any how if I have over 1200 today I would be very surprised.

peace out till tomorrow.  Oh,  my guy showed up in a skirt and a hat...I thought wtf, are you gay or what.  Scottish stuff, go figure!~


----------



## jagbender (Aug 8, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> jag, I am ashamed of myself. I am without weights for 2 days, of course I have some form of cardio and watch to an extent about the amount calories, but I get so guilty without weights. I feel like shite!
> 
> Is that nutz or what? Today, I was with cardio over 40 minutes not heavy but with some;not without...that wasn't enuff. Tomorrow, I will be in weights without fail, but all day in the beauty parlor and working on my house...and I am worried about my weights...I am sick! I am over looking for anti man looking and sounding equipment and here is the rest of the world onward...wtf!?!
> 
> ...


 

Did you find out what was under the Kilt?  LOL


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh gosh...now that is top secret material that only those with special passes are allowed to witness, view and examine and so forth Great Call Jag!!!!

Anyhow,

the other is due this week, and I swear maybe a closet...only time and in person will tell.  

Journal:
Tonight, 

upper:
3@ 15
calves 2@ 25
crunches 2@25
calories 1200 if that.  4 hours in the beauty parlor.  Too much time, but love the hair!  so many colors and the true finishing in a few weeks.  Might be going to Venice Beach, with a friend...to see these beauties and their assets, only male for me, but my counter part is I am sure with only the female for his eye candy.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 9, 2011)

Lower body:

3@15
including the dreaded barbell hammies. Christ, I didn't realize the indifference the body makes when you're not on it everyday.  I felt like, "I died"  Practice makes perfect, like the return for my audio.  Okay

calves 1@ 25 1@ 50

extra 20 lbs. calories well wait and see......


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 11, 2011)

upper 4@ 15
crunches 2@ 25
increase 5 lbs
calves 2@25
increase 20 lbs

2 sets on dips were shortened by 2 and really happy to have lessen weight 20lbs, but still not right.

great evening last night...intake on calories 1200 if that total.
split sushi and some sake.  then mocha, I think that was the biggie for the entire day, but we walked well over 20 minutes; plus my walk before so it was used up.

will bring forth my day later.  have a friend to meet tonight. (maybe)


----------



## jagbender (Aug 11, 2011)

I almost went for Sushi the other night  I think I am going to do that soon!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 11, 2011)

Welp, I got half way stood up, but I never even asked this guy for a text or a call or nodda.   He just like over here at times.... say I told you so, but honestly, I get then a email of "are we to meet"? Uh...check your text game boy playa.

I am done with tis one.  onward and upward

anyhow, yes sushi is cool!

cardio 40 minutes.
calories if@ 1300 I'd be surprised.

problem:  want of sugar....sick with it!  goal for the week to come:  cardio high intensity


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 14, 2011)

So Ashamed and kicked out should be the true nature of this 3 day marathon of sugar and rockstars and so forth.

It started with a friend and ended up on a spiral down hill from there. I am so ashamed, spearmint leaves bags of them, and gummies with that cool taste, it was one after another.

So with cardio everyday, and then the trying on of a pair of pants that fit that I tried so hard to get to and now was with struggle, (freakin shame!) So, the GP clen, you are a joke, that was in system on all days, and the cycle is to be broken with no such funds given back to your company and all DR's and others will be aware of this . Those of you that heard and made "Clen" the godsend, be aware of GP garbage!!!!!


Reps to Ephi! Let us find more with less of those sorts that lie4 a living! We had a life before you, might not have been the best, but were on our way.for onward:

3 days calories too much with as much as 120 GP clen, t3 and other stuff/
ephi, not even half the bullshit of eating, and oh yes, was lifting.

today:
crunches 2@25
calves 2@30
legs 3@15 lower body except squats

calories less then 1200 oh, no clen!


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 15, 2011)

today:
weights for might not be in tonight...depends

upper:
3@ 15
increase weight on bent barbell 
crunches 2@25
calves 2@35
lower weight on seated rows, too easy though, so will increase 10lbs.

cardio is a given, but new workout buddy tonight...maybe


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 15, 2011)

Better living through chemistry? 

Sometimes we all need weekends like that. Or at others we don't have a choice, I spent almost 3 weeks living on rockstar and beef jerkey.

I know Juggernaut stopped clen and has replaced it with this: Beyond Nutrition Strike HD-8  not sure if he'd mixed it with T3 though.

Stuff's been working great for me even though the above mentioned rockstar and jerkey diet. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 16, 2011)

welp, today was cardio and calorie count

(no gp products *cutting, dieting)
don't think they're to return any time soon


cardio 45 minutes.
calories 1200 if that.  just getting my computer back. what a pain the arse
tomorrow weights


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 23, 2011)

so, had a nice day before the hell came in:

45 minutes high intensity cardio, first time in weeks.  all cardio is walking up hills and down, but made 
then lower body all 3@15 with increase for leg press
2@25 crunches
3@50 calves 

3 days without anything, allergy attack
yesterday:
upper body with all 3@ 15
calves: skipped person all machine too long
crunches 3@25
all felt nice, but didn't increase on seated rows, should have but only up 5 lbs.


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been in and out so to speak with my allergies, and it is a battle.
Okay, so the day before yesterday:
upper all 3@ 15
no increase didn't feel it
calves 2@ 50
crunches 2 @ 25
cardio: 30 min
yesterday
30 min hills and such cardio No weights

today:
lower body 
all 3@ 15
crunches 3@25
calves 3@ 50
cardio later tonight.
calories are bitter sweet and so intervention is now in the window for success.  Was awakened by "SupersizedvsSuperskinny"  I love this show!!!!!

I have now joined FA. I wish myself the success, that I 've heard so much about.  40 to 60 lbs more and fat to muscle and then maintaining it forever.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 24, 2011)

Fa ?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 24, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Fa ?


 

Food Addicts

since the opposites collide within me and detour me at times from making the right decisions...FA is to step in and make amends for my inner struggle.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 25, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Food Addicts
> 
> since the opposites collide within me and detour me at times from making the right decisions...FA is to step in and make amends for my inner struggle.


 Best wishes with your struggles


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 26, 2011)

today was a not so regular type workout, for I felt pretty new for this muscle group.  Kinda funny, thinking it through, but once you see all those with huge amounts of muscle it truly isn't.

upper
pecs and shoulders.
all @3 @15, but a few I fell short.  2@15 and died on dips.  Sucked big time~

talked iwth gym owner and felt not too happy with allover response, but that is life.  Will total all information and then try for what is the biggest problem with my diet and eating habits and correct it with my workouts and gurus.  Should have to make decision in a few weeks, if I will keep this fa group.

calves 2@50
crunches 3@15 but last set killed me. why 1 day off and then this?  And total new area for the lack of working it with my tricep pain tendonitis.  stinks.  My weight, I am in hopes for an additional 20 lbs in 3 months with increase of muscle.  We'll see!

will add cardio and calorie intake later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Knock Knock 
 You there?


----------



## Nightowl (Aug 31, 2011)

today:
lower
3@15
leg press
leg extention 
leg curl
I owe barbell hammies!
crunches 2@25
calves 2@50
was an okay work out
been awol for 4 days, but it was because no time

FA was a joke Jag, it was like a group of people that steal other people's food. This is not me, my problems are far more intense then the compulsive type.  My guilt associated with lacking of nutritional understandings makes it so bad and harsh.  eat not, want not, gain not. Freakin joke.   Thanx for asking Jag! I am here


----------



## jagbender (Aug 31, 2011)

Well sounds like you found something that doesn't work.  
Now lets find something that will work. 
you have with associations with food?


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 1, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Well sounds like you found something that doesn't work.
> Now lets find something that will work.
> you have with associations with food?


 

you bet I did, and moreover it is the least of my troubles. I have been with a buddy for a few weeks and it hit home as of last night and he isn't returning...his name: Alcohol,  he has been every party night with me...funny I haven't brought him home to my house or other places with me; just with me at my party place.

Screwed up my whole morning, and as of tonight to meet up with a friend...this is half hearted sleepy person, pissed at being slight pissed and thinking the "what ifs"

Okay, back to work out tomorrow.

Love to you all, to those of you the owl's friends.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 1, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> you bet I did, and moreover it is the least of my troubles. I have been with a buddy for a few weeks and it hit home as of last night and he isn't returning...his name: Alcohol, he has been every party night with me...funny I haven't brought him home to my house or other places with me; just with me at my party place.
> 
> Screwed up my whole morning, and as of tonight to meet up with a friend...this is half hearted sleepy person, pissed at being slight pissed and thinking the "what ifs"
> 
> ...


 
I booted Alcohol 1-1-2011  been sober since.  tried to drink about a month ago.  It sounded good but and ended up dumping the rest of the pint out.  

I didn't cut it anymore.  I am focusing on eating healthy and exercise as my new vice.  

My prayers are with you.  

Jag


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 2, 2011)

I went back today after a bit of a absence....but buddy didn't notice that his friend left his side, he is with his usual...those that are on the tax payers dollars like 35 years ago, collecting the SSI and buying more drugs and alcohol.  I think, Jag...the prayers can go to the assault and battery charges for those of us sick and tired of paying for that sorry ass group of losers.  To further aggravate us... I like the points that our education departments with closing of our schools, are at the beck and call to these sorry SOB's eased by those in "official" position to give checks and make haste with our money.  Truth Jag the thought process is a work, but that praying is truly us paying with no such actions being done. 

But I feel you and thank you. 

Al, has left the building.  problem was someone *a friend got dosed at the club and all my half drank drinks were freakin tossed. too much booze, I loved you Rick! follow friend.  Question folks: how the fuck does one spend 70 bucks on buying drinks for friends n yourself? in less then 4 hours?

JOURNAL time:

lower body:
legs all 3 @ 15
increase leg press.  
crunches 3@15
calves 2@45
counting calories and cardio is coming up later


----------



## jagbender (Sep 2, 2011)

The folks who are getting free shit, 

Don't like the folks who are paying for the free shit, 

Because the folks who are paying for the free shit, 

Can no longer afford to pay for both the free shit and their own shit. 



And, The folks who are paying for the free shit, 

Want the free shit to stop. 


And the folks who are getting the free shit, 

Want even MORE free shit on top of the free shit they're already getting! 


Now..... The people who are forcing the people who PAY for the free shit, 

Have told the people who are RECEIVING the free shit, 

That the people who are PAYING for the free shit, 

Are being *mean, prejudiced, and racist.* 



So ... the people who are GETTING the free shit, 

Have been convinced they need to HATE the people who are PAYING for the 

free shit by the people who are forcing the people who are PAYING for the free 

shit and GIVING them the free shit in the first place. 


And - - - - - *that's the straight shit!* 

AND the FREE shit has to STOP. If you are able to work.Get off your LAZY ass and get a jod.Either that or go hungry and live on the street.

DON'T THANK ME - I'M JUST SENDING THIS AS A PUBLIC SERVICE!!!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 4, 2011)

just too much depending and less spending is the main issue, but yeah.

I am on a break for a while and won't be back. Sorry, just need some time.

peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 5, 2011)

so heartfelt apologies were handed out and now my return


upper today

lateral pull downs  3@ 15
seated rows 3@ 15
bent barbell 3@15
calves none (I suck)
back push backs. increases 20 lbs. over 100 something. (increase)

high intensity cardio:  yeah, I got some in then did 40 minutes of walking so 10 with high grade (not too bad) we'll see in the weeks to come.

 cleaning day 
all other people that I was to meet with have been subjected to an unexpected circumstance.  *that turns into more car repairs. The word, Jag and the price is triple.  (nice to have friends) less then 200 bucks now. 

bought new lifting gloves with wrist wrap


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 7, 2011)

today:

pecs and shoulders
I suck couldn't do all that needed, but hit the calves 2@50
crunches 2 @ 15
pecs 3@15  inline press 3@ 15
curls 3@15 
biceps 3@15
and cardio so far is 20 minutes.  have more later with all intentions of not feeding the bear with old buddy:  Al will be surrounding me, but with all that is said and done, I don't wish to pick up any vices. Have a serious conversation to have with a friend, and then entertaining other friends tonight.  (sweet)

will fill in the blank tomorrow.  Ciao


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 8, 2011)

so it was lower body and my buddy last night didn't show up, well I didn't let him stay around me, so to speak.  2 glasses of champagne, and both were given over to my male friends. which they took gladly

lower body:
calves 2@50
Crunches increase weight of 10 lbs
2@15
lower 3@15 for all

(I owe hammies, barbell )
cardio
yesterday less then 1500 calories


----------



## omerta2010 (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like your workin hard in here.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 11, 2011)

been off for a bit with only cardio and calorie count.

the weights return and with a nice cycle.  My hormone balance with an endocrinologist is proving to be most informative.

I look forward in hearing as to why the rest of the world is fat, or fatter

Going back to eddie's routine for a bit.  Must return to swimming soon too, my knees are feeling the leg press.

all calorie intake was less then 1200 for the days.  Cardio at leat 30 minutes.

ps. thank you for stopping by!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 16, 2011)

So, making a closure with the gym, and leaving one and only one open was necessary.  It was too hard for the hours as well the motivation with no air conditioning, the dust and the cardio was just too much for one with allergies to take. Sorry, I was nice with another reason to leave and that was the hours, but honestly too many reason not to stay.

so
crunches 3@15
calves 3@15
lower body:
3@15 nice feeling to return with new surroundings. 

cardio 30 minutes


----------



## unclem (Sep 16, 2011)

great job nightowl, your doing good with your new supps schedule lol.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 20, 2011)

Actually, my schedule is changing more and more.  funny I saw a huge guy that is out of season, he looked big, but fat.  Funny, who'd a thought...Fat?  Still it is very much muscle under there.

So, yesterday being back to my original sights:  
swimming 30 minutes, laps
weights, lateral pull down, increase 30 lbs, lowered to 20 lb then returned to normal.  3@15
seated rows, increase 30 lbs, then decreased 10lb then dropped to regular.
3@15
bent barbell 3@ 15
 no increase
15 minute after weights high intensity
back workout increase 50 lbs 3@15
calories not too bad, with ton of house work.
needing to break bad habits, so might be more changes.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 20, 2011)

good morning of the today work out....
20 minutes high intensity
leg press, leg curls and crunches leg extentions.

later more cardio

Today was a learning experience, that when a person is here not always are we on the same page over off the cyber world.

I hope you catch it before your temper does.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 22, 2011)

okay, today is the beginning of my weekly routine:

yesterday under 1200 calories with 30 minutes of cardio
calorie intake  with little fats.  Fruits and natural foods are more with emphasis for the long term affects of better health,  and less chance of heart disease.

5 days on with weights and 2 days off with cardio and calories take daily.

next check, unless friends pass by will be Sept 29
see you then



can I make it?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## Nightowl (Sep 28, 2011)

NaturalTan and Mrs. xoxo back @ ya two!
I have been without my needs for looking over my shoulder and feeling like the DEA and other shit heads on my case for a bit, but did run into some cons that run a website called Anabolic Today.  This shit group takes your money and then runs their stuff elsewhere.  This time they got theirs and I am awaiting for the onward roll!

Don't buy nodda from these lousy fucks!  Shouldn't have to go outside of your own back yard, so to speak.  Thank gawd now!

anyhow...
I have done 4 out of 7 days with weights. I said and closed  my other gym and with my old one with a pool. *sweet!

so all @ 3 sets @ 15
I am proud that I did high intensity cardio with intervals at 30 minutes adding additional cardio as well. I am feeling a bit womanhood time but otherwise.  Cool.  (like Morris day and the Time)

calories are lower then 1500 a day, but feel a bit bloated today.

see you tomorrow or the next week with journal entries.  Ciao


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 2, 2011)

I guess I needed to reformat myself. As I usually do No, really I wanted to bite some time,as my views are really weird I wish to almost ask prince if he'd played with the numbers it was that bad, but figure they have lessened, so should be fine. Hell, I held back all my new friends because of this. Nice, to feel safe again!

So, tonight: 

with the crazy in out in out looking lurking broad with the makeup on and the open shirt with the tits hanging out(literally, hanging as well) I was pretty much content, the amount of people in attendance was less and that is a great thing with leg press and such.

okay lower body:
4@15 increase was 20lbs with struggle. 
crunches 20 @ 2 sets center, right, left.
triceps increase 5 lbs, been a long time. 3@15
struggle. adding something new tonight, for the next 6 weeks. let you know where I am standing then. need to catch up for the week, so should be back tomorrow.

cardio high intensity
calories less then 1200


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 3, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> I guess I needed to reformat myself. As I usually do No, really I wanted to bite some time,as my views are really weird I wish to almost ask prince if he'd played with the numbers it was that bad, but figure they have lessened, so should be fine. Hell, I held back all my new friends because of this. Nice, to feel safe again!
> 
> So, tonight:
> 
> ...



Not a bad thing


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 5, 2011)

okay, Mr. Man

I am going to be gone from here for a while, as the owl's home was destroyed by fire and I am having to deal with insurance. We are fine just trying to get on with our needs for the future.

Talk to you all later.

nothing to be saved. house is to be gutted


----------



## omerta2010 (Oct 5, 2011)

Holy crap glad your ok. Hope thing work out ok for you.


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 8, 2011)

I am on the mend, but with slow affects. I am currently so busy with the in's and out's that I haven't been too effective with the gym...I think, you can understand that!?!

I am with a gym and pool where I am staying, but with the mess at the place and debris it is not too easy to go or move forward.  My lungs felt the hell from all this.  Hell, our news was even back east as Unclem told me that our news hit his place.  WTF?!?

Christ, I am happy to be alive though.

so, I have restarted cycle and will be somewhat in there but not as fierce.

Love to my fans and friends 

peace out


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 14, 2011)

all is well, just too darn busy

in the gym with one day off

4@ 15 increase strength for a few and crunches 2 @ 20 center, left, right daily
high intensity cardio
and walking
calorie intake count


----------



## Curt James (Oct 14, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> all is well, *just too darn busy*



Hang in there and have a great weekend!


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 18, 2011)

been busy, but have done some things.

today:
lower body
4@15

crunches 60x2 left right center
high intensity
calorie count as well
(too busy, but thinking of ya)
thanx omerta and stephen and wifie and Benzo, Curty *baby


----------



## Nightowl (Oct 25, 2011)

welp, made it in and was feeling it raw the last few days with all and nothing but garbage sorts about. Long story, ask my buddy for the details. sick and wish to kill them!

Okay, 
so ran into my og and had a few words with a chat about stalking and him but hey it's all good, Gary is one fine ass man, and knows it.

(that's the problems bitches....needless to say, he will help with my issues or spot shots (don't go there, you sick minded love machines)

so, 3@ 15 lower body
crunches 3@ 20 left , center, right.  Yes I sucked today, but have done some shopping to make up for it, and walked my ass off with it.

Calories watching, and made my little meal alike buddy's plan with a muscle milk.  Too proud to beg, later tonight will be crying, for I am into total numb mode still.  (I will overcome it)
so walking 30 minutes.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 16, 2011)

First off, I would like to say, "is this slate has been cleared.  
I look forward to topics of political Science with public interest.  Talk soon.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 17, 2011)

Always an interesting read in here


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 20, 2011)

Today was a brand new routine. I must admit this will be tough
 It'll take time in order for me to make it perfect So in the long term I will win I appreciate it 10 my 10 With a 6 second hold I admit I almost gave up as well I felt absolutely terrible I'm knew to continue tonight was lower body as well is my bck crunches,  sorry about typing this is voice recognition software. Concerned my computer is fixed I will beyi less impaired withthis journal '


----------



## jagbender (Nov 21, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Today was a brand new routine. I must admit this will be tough
> It'll take time in order for me to make it perfect So in the long term I will win I appreciate it 10 my 10 With a 6 second hold I admit I almost gave up as well I felt absolutely terrible I'm knew to continue tonight was lower body as well is my bck crunches, sorry about typing this is voice recognition software. Concerned my computer is fixed I will beyi less impaired withthis journal '


 

Glad to know you are using voice recognition   had me worriesd there for a while


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 21, 2011)

well today was upper body and I had a very good time. I did 10 by 10 and holding 6 seconds for each. was a perfect no. not in my zone makes it far too complicated. t that I hope to hit my zone quicker and quicker
 today was a spa day so I can do this evening with a nice ending.  
 60 crunches.  My bent bar ell were terrible,  all were so
Little hold


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 22, 2011)

upper body. I was awful today, 4 I could not do all of my reps and sets. it was very disappointing. this only make me get stronger, and more determined to st meet my goal. when I can complete 10 reps and 10 s e t s... holding 6 seconds on each rep... I tend to move to a higher wait
  120 c r u n c h e s 45 minutes cardio. less than 1500 calories if that.  really like this new routine . thank you vince for the routine thank you tom for the encouragement. .  jag you were right this voice recognition software is not fun.  in fact that time u want to throw your phone across the room


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 24, 2011)

yesterday no weights cardio only.    went and saw a movietoday lower body ten d
Sets. Ten reps with 6 second hold.  No I did not make it perfect. 120 c r u n c h es.  Went and saw a movie. called arthur christmas.    not cooking tonight out to dinner reservations.    thinking of joining tom's inner circle.   Will decide after new year And vacation.   Getting ready to select classes prior to departure for europe. I trust all will have pleasant holidays in a great new year.  talking to perfect 10 by 10 hold 6 by 12 weeks. will not count vacation time. shall lose  ground surgery. as well vacation, so must send your decision on anavar... just how much difference is there with it lean muscle mass loss and with out it


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 25, 2011)

120 c r u n c h e s. upper body 10 by 10. call 6 seconds each rap.   improvement on bent barbell
 03 seconds to 5 seconds... still not perfected
 Cardio christmas shopping for babe.
)  calorie count still in affect. looking forward to another day of week and I have a new work out buddy.


----------



## jagbender (Nov 26, 2011)

looking good in here


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 26, 2011)

today I actually am sick, no way am I allowing that to throw me off my workouts.  120 c r u n c h e s, 10 by 10 hold 6 seconds, for triceps and biceps today. I will admit it was not perfect but 3 out of 5 is not bad
  my strength is slowly coming back and I am very happy to acknowledge this.  kurt you asked who I am working best in training with the iron guru.   I will continue for the next few weeks until my surgery on vacation; which I will change  this over to cardio and lower body exercises. calories are being certain other food. and liquids.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 27, 2011)

120 c r u n c h e s.  Lower body 10 by 10 hold 6 Seconds.  Ing sick today I truly felt Weak; I did not perfect the sets, that will not bash.  start with a workout buddy tomorrow morning, looking forward to my new workout buddy as shes close in age and has a toddler the same age as my daughter.  Close now... If any typos voice recognition software with limited capabilities of corrections


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 28, 2011)

Today is not a great day, Too many people in the gym; Ulta being sick beating me down. workout buddy a cardio freak. after about 7 minutes I died. crying please take me to weights, please take me to the weights.  my set fell short of perfection again... only asked for gear.
.. a k a calgon take me away! please no dope head comments, for not in good taste.  getting excited for europe     120 c r u n c h e s.  10 by 10 upper body. 06 seconds each rep.   bent barbell stronger
.


----------



## omerta2010 (Nov 28, 2011)

7 minutes of cardio and you were dieing? As much as I hate cardio I've come to realize that it really helps with the weights. 

When is your europe trip, I know you'd said before but I've managed to forget.

So make a deal with your new workout buddy, you'll match her for cardio if she'll match you on the weights.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 30, 2011)

back in the saddle again with a sore ass. you might ask why because it was the upper body my weakest area triceps and biceps. funny because when you take a look at it deep down inside I actually have muscles show there. I must get my rammstein on my sd card they just so much ass and take names of the world for cardio.  Someone told me their all gay ...I don't give a s*** if they are that is i kandyou no matter.  what. typos in the voice recognition software everything you've ever desired paying for it but a friken red bow.LOL. 120 c r u n c h e s
.. 20 min high intensity cardio.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 1, 2011)

sick baby... 5 years old and I still call her baby.  cardio only 2 days 40 minutes. calories less than 1000


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 2, 2011)

today lower body
 120 c r u n c h e s
 20 minutes high intensity cardio
 additional cardio today walking 30 to 40 minutes
 10 by 10 hold 6 seconds
 did not perfect
Although feeling stronger, I am learning to zone in faster.


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 2, 2011)

Keep it up, hope your daughter is feeling better, and lastly have a great weekend.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 3, 2011)

My baby is sick tonight and she is almost 9

I hope your daughter is feeling better  Mine has strep throat   started antibiotics today  shoud be feeling better soon


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 5, 2011)

workout day with a workout buddy. Lower body 10 x10 by 6 second hold.  Not perfected!  60. Crunches. Too crowded in gym.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 6, 2011)

first off I have. ,to ask 7000 views for my journal?!  no offense but who the f*** is 7000?! first of props of those I invited and second to those that have written, but thirdly the rest of you ...what the f***?!!?. please make yourself known. Otherwise, out with the old and in with the new.  anyway on another note upper body... 10 by 10 hold 6 4 a few.  120 cr u n c h es.  between you and me... difference between working out and socializing:à. time and importance.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 7, 2011)

60 c r u n c h e s
 20 min high intensity  cardio
20 walking...min.   4x 15 bicep 
ended positive with house rebuild


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> ended positive with house rebuild


 Awesome news.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 10, 2011)

today is the lastday I will be here till the next year.  with all scheduled I just don't have the time.  

I with others studiously we will work on more411 on AAS.   some being law offices.   take  care


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Dec 10, 2011)

Take care!


----------



## omerta2010 (Dec 11, 2011)

Take care and hope you have a great rest of the year.


----------



## jagbender (Dec 11, 2011)

Later


----------

